# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2014



## Dan (1 Jun 2014 às 08:41)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Jun 2014 às 12:44)

boas ja ha alguma tendencia para sábado? So para ter uma ideia...


----------



## alentejano (1 Jun 2014 às 13:13)

para o norte tempo fresco e alguma chuva! para as regiões do centro/sul e sul sem calor mas tempo seco!......


----------



## blade (1 Jun 2014 às 14:37)

Hoje é o primeiro dia de verão metereológico e está um dia justo 
Parece que o tempo começa finalmente a ficar interessante 

Como é costume o norte vai levar com a água praticamente toda no final desta semana (quinta a sabado) 





Para quem quer saber mais além !possivelmente! teremos o AA de volta a norte de portugal o que nos dará temperaturas mais elevadas ainda nesta quinzena 




*Alguém reparou na semelhança deste ano com o ano passado com final de maio fresco depois ligeiro aquecimento no início de junho depois de novo a arrefecendo tendo 8 junho sido dos dias +frescos de junho de sempre e depois no final de junho a aquecer bastante


----------



## alentejano (1 Jun 2014 às 15:44)

blade disse:


> Hoje é o primeiro dia de verão metereológico e está um dia justo
> Parece que o tempo começa finalmente a ficar interessante
> 
> Como é costume o norte vai levar com a água praticamente toda no final desta semana (quinta a sabado)
> ...


 exactamente!...............lembra te que o ano passado ate chegaram a cair flocos de neve na Serra Da Estrela na primeira quinzena de junho!..........este final de Primavera parece tirado a "papel químico" do ano passado.


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2014 às 05:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

*Até 5f *o padrão sinoptico deverá manter-se, com as altas pressões um pouco a sul do normal, ainda assim afectando o território, causando tempo em geral soalheiro e agradavel.

No entanto, a norte, a actividade da corrente de oeste, com as depressões associadas deverá lançar varias frentes frias em dissipação, que deverão arrastar ar frio nas camadas baixas da atmosfera, que deverão descer ao longo a margem litoral W da PI.






Devido á advecção diferencial de ar na horizontal, ou seja, presença de ar maritimo fresco a entrar a oeste, enquanto que mais a leste na peninsula ocorrem massas de ar quente, é de esperar que as brisas de tarde se intensifiquem...não se pode descartar que alguma das proximas tardes  possa ver regimes de nortada particularmente intensos em especial no litoral entre o Cabo Espichel e o Cabo Mondego.

*Para o final da semana, de 5f em diante,* a modelação está consistente em colocar uma nova perturbação da corrente de oeste a afectar o território...nesta altura do ano não é muito comum...no entanto volta e meia sucede..
Com isto, na 6a e Sábado espera-se uma corrente de SW, com retorno de humidade desde o Atlantico subtropical...as condições parecem adequadas a alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos...

Domingo parece que a dorsal subtropical volta a regenerar, e a atmosfera vai-se tornando mais estavel e anticiclonica.


----------



## Névoa (2 Jun 2014 às 14:36)

Segundo o histórico do isep, para esta estação meteorológica, o dia 8 de Junho de 2013 registou (para aquela região do Porto) uma máxima de 16C e uma mínima na casa dos 13C, mais ou menos. Para este 8 de Junho o ipma coloca nos seus modelos numéricos a possibilidade de uma máxima de 20C (e mínima de 14C), enquanto que para o dia 11 adianta a possibilidade de uma máxima de 24C (e mín. de 11C) para o Porto. Só por curiosidade, no ano passado o isep registou no dia 11 uma máxima de 17,7C e mínima de 14,6C. 

Que eu me lembre, no ano passado o calor começou mesmo na véspera do dia de S. João, sendo uma mudança repentina e muito intensa. Não acho que seja parecido com o que já aconteceu este ano, em que tivemos, ao contrário do ano passado, dias quentes já em Março. E  Junhos que não sejam tão quentes já não são propriamente novidade, embora este esteja, ao menos na minha opinião, até mais para o quente que para o frio. E também lembro-me de dias de S. João chuvosos e frescos, mas isso já está mais para trás.

edit. e ainda convém lembrar que este ano já passamos da casa dos 30C em várias regiões do país, numa primavera instável e mesmo agradável com tal diversidade.


----------



## PortugalWeather (2 Jun 2014 às 14:56)

Uma situação que tenho verificado ao contrário de uma tendência na primeira década de 2000, é que nos últimos 4 anos não tivemos Primaveras muito quentes antes pelo contrário, principalmente nas regiões Norte e Centro, com a excepção de 2011( por compensação o Verão de 2011 foi pouco quente), e este ano a tendência mantem-se.
Olhando para os modelos iremos ter até 8,9 de Junho um padrão relativamente instável principalmente a norte e vamos ver que posicionamento a depressão irá ter, pois ainda a hipótese de termos uma depressão mais estacionária durante parte do nosso território, apos isso existe uma tendência para um padrão mais estável, mas sem ameaças por enquanto de grandes extremos de calor, mas ai a situação ainda é muito indefinida.


----------



## blade (2 Jun 2014 às 16:44)

Névoa disse:


> Segundo o histórico do isep, para esta estação meteorológica, o dia 8 de Junho de 2013 registou (para aquela região do Porto) uma máxima de 16C e uma mínima na casa dos 13C, mais ou menos. Para este 8 de Junho o ipma coloca nos seus modelos numéricos a possibilidade de uma máxima de 20C (e mínima de 14C), enquanto que para o dia 11 adianta a possibilidade de uma máxima de 24C (e mín. de 11C) para o Porto. Só por curiosidade, no ano passado o isep registou no dia 11 uma máxima de 17,7C e mínima de 14,6C.
> 
> Que eu me lembre, no ano passado o calor começou mesmo na véspera do dia de S. João, sendo uma mudança repentina e muito intensa. Não acho que seja parecido com o que já aconteceu este ano, em que tivemos, ao contrário do ano passado, dias quentes já em Março. E  Junhos que não sejam tão quentes já não são propriamente novidade, embora este esteja, ao menos na minha opinião, até mais para o quente que para o frio. E também lembro-me de dias de S. João chuvosos e frescos, mas isso já está mais para trás.



Não foi nada disso que quis dizer, disse que está a ser semelhante este final de primavera e início de verão ao ano passado e não o ano todo, quanto ao dia 8 foi só para lembrar seria quase impossivel ter os dias todos com a mesma temperatura  está de uma forma geral semelhante


----------



## Névoa (2 Jun 2014 às 20:10)

blade disse:


> Não foi nada disso que quis dizer, disse que está a ser semelhante este final de primavera e início de verão ao ano passado e não o ano todo, quanto ao dia 8 foi só para lembrar seria quase impossivel ter os dias todos com a mesma temperatura  está de uma forma geral semelhante



E o que eu quis dizer é que no período em comparação este ano está consideravelmente mais quente que ano passado, e tem assim estado desde Março até onde se possa ver, saber ou prever  

Lembram-se do "verão mais frio em 80 anos" ou treta similar? Durante a primavera aquilo até que colou, porque não estava muito quente no geral (mas em certos dias esteve mesmo quente, e bem mais quente que muitas primaveras que eu me lembrasse, e eu não tenho 80 anos, conforme que via-se logo que aquilo não podia ser). Depois, o verão começou logo com uma sucessão histórica de ondas de calor...

Mas infelizmente o estado das primaveras não deve querer dizer muita coisa sobre como será o verão, de qualquer das formas :/


----------



## Paulo H (2 Jun 2014 às 21:24)

Névoa disse:


> E o que eu quis dizer é que no período em comparação este ano está consideravelmente mais quente que ano passado, e tem assim estado desde Março até onde se possa ver, saber ou prever
> 
> Lembram-se do "verão mais frio em 80 anos" ou treta similar? Durante a primavera aquilo até que colou, porque não estava muito quente no geral (mas em certos dias esteve mesmo quente, e bem mais quente que muitas primaveras que eu me lembrasse, e eu não tenho 80 anos, conforme que via-se logo que aquilo não podia ser). Depois, o verão começou logo com uma sucessão histórica de ondas de calor...
> 
> Mas infelizmente o estado das primaveras não deve querer dizer muita coisa sobre como será o verão, de qualquer das formas :/



Não é o tópico adequado para "falar", mas desde já posso afirmar que as primaveras estão a ser tendencialmente mais secas. O mês de maio é praticamente junho em termos de temperatura. Não significa que não haja uma semana de frio e até neve na serra, mas a tendência parece ser esta.

Até nas árvores plantadas e certas culturas normalmente deixadas ao dispor do clima habitual, já não pode ser assim, as culturas secam de golpes de calor sem humidade suficiente no solo, ou apanham com 1 dia de geada em maio e acabou. Os castanheiros plantados despontam em abril e sem rega-los secam todos! 
Os morangos têm de ser regados pelo menos 3x por semana em maio, senão já eram.. Para a cereja é bom não chover, senão racha.

É sem dúvida um sinal dos tempos..

Este ano vai ser bom em termos de seguimento / aprendizagem, pois com um previsto el niño forte, apesar de estarmos longe, iremos sentir algum efeito, estou curioso! A distribuição das chuvas será diferente, e no verão haver instabilidade significa em geral menor temperatura média no interior. Se for assim até agradeço!  O oeste a norte dos EUA está com uma anomalia positiva de pressão, e tudo está ligado. O que esperar aqui no nosso cantinho? Os modelos nestas circunstâncias não funcionam lá muito bem.. Vamos ver!


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Jun 2014 às 22:12)

o que sera de esperar para sabado?


----------



## PortugalWeather (2 Jun 2014 às 23:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Não é o tópico adequado para "falar", mas desde já posso afirmar que as primaveras estão a ser tendencialmente mais secas. O mês de maio é praticamente junho em termos de temperatura. Não significa que não haja uma semana de frio e até neve na serra, mas a tendência parece ser esta.
> 
> Até nas árvores plantadas e certas culturas normalmente deixadas ao dispor do clima habitual, já não pode ser assim, as culturas secam de golpes de calor sem humidade suficiente no solo, ou apanham com 1 dia de geada em maio e acabou. Os castanheiros plantados despontam em abril e sem rega-los secam todos!
> Os morangos têm de ser regados pelo menos 3x por semana em maio, senão já eram.. Para a cereja é bom não chover, senão racha.
> ...



Ummm tenho algumas duvidas que está analise da precipitação analisada seja mesmo assim, estas noções que temos do clima faz-me lembrar um pouco as queixas das arbritagens dos clubes de futebol no final fazendo as contas tudo se equilibra, há 2 anos acho não tenho a certeza tivemos dos Abris mais chuvosos o ano passado o Março mais chuvoso, acho que os últimos anos estão a repor a normalidade de uma ideia misturada com algum desejo de que as primaveras já eram todas secas e quentes, mas é uma questão de se analisar em outro tópico com dados.
Acho que a uns anos os produtores de cereja andavam-se a queixar de ter chovido muito na Primavera.


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2014 às 23:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Não é o tópico adequado para "falar", mas desde já posso afirmar que as primaveras estão a ser tendencialmente mais secas. O mês de maio é praticamente junho em termos de temperatura. Não significa que não haja uma semana de frio e até neve na serra, mas a tendência parece ser esta.



Por aqui a mesma coisa. Nestas últimas duas décadas, os meses que têm registado maiores anomalias positivas na temperatura são Abril e Maio.


----------



## Névoa (3 Jun 2014 às 00:07)

...e enquanto estávamos entretidos em amena cavaqueira, o ipma já alterou as previsões do modelo para o Porto, ou seja, já subiu no dia 11 para uma máxima de 26C e, para o dia 12, de 32C.

Se isso significasse um verão ameno, tudo bem, mas receio que talvez năo seja assim tão fácil.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 00:15)

Névoa disse:


> ...e enquanto estávamos entretidos em amena cavaqueira, o ipma já alterou as previsões do modelo para o Porto, ou seja, já subiu no dia 11 para uma máxima de 26C e, para o dia 12, de 32C.
> 
> Se isso significasse um verão ameno, tudo bem, mas receio que talvez năo seja assim tão fácil.



Não me admiro que isso possa vir acontecer passar-se de uma situação de instabilidade para muito calor com a dorsal a subir, mas ainda não está definido vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 00:19)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui a mesma coisa. Nestas últimas duas décadas, os meses que têm registado maiores anomalias positivas na temperatura são Abril e Maio.



O que acho interessante é que nos 4,5 anos essa tendência parece estar a quebrar-se pois os últimos 4 anos esse aumento sustentado da temperatura e primaveras secas globalmente não se tem verificado, outro dado interessante que pode ser uma chatice para o aquecimento global é que na globalidade os últimos anos não tem sido globalmente anos muito quentes ou com fortes anomalias positivas, o que acho interessante é que nos últimos 4,5 anos parece que tem havido uma inversão da tendência verificada nas ultimas 2 décadas nomeadamente no que diz respeito á primavera.


----------



## Névoa (3 Jun 2014 às 10:27)

E agora o modelo seguido pelo ipma parece ter recuado bastante, 21C para o dia 11 e 25C para o dia 12 para o Porto. Vamos acompanhar!


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Jun 2014 às 10:56)

Bons dias .

Eu nestas coisas sou muito fiel ao ensemble do ECMWF, sempre o mais certinho no que a previsões a médio prazo diz respeito .

Começa a ser consensual entre os principais modelos (GFS, GEM, ECMWF, e respetivos ensembles) que a partir da próxima semana a dorsal africana possa entrar pela P.I. dentro. Aliás, o leste da P.I. e Itália vão já sentir esse efeito a partir de 6ª feira, muito por culpa da depressão que nos irá afetar e irá "empurrar" a dorsal para leste. Depois, a partir de 2ª/3ª feira, a dorsal africana parece querer começar a deslocar-se para oeste, mais para cima do nosso país o que, e mesmo segundo o ensemble do ECMWF (embora ainda a 216 horas...), daria origem a temperaturas bem altas, com geopotenciais elevadíssimos.

Ainda é muito cedo, falta mais de uma semana, mas a tendência está lá, e não é só de hoje. E a meu ver, seria de esperar, após um período de instabilidade algo significativo para o final desta semana, a balança "reequilibrar-se" e portanto sermos nós os afetados pela dorsal africana. Seriam boas notícias para as festas de Lisboa .

A acompanhar .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Jun 2014 às 19:35)

PortugalWeather disse:


> O que acho interessante é que nos 4,5 anos essa tendência parece estar a quebrar-se pois os últimos 4 anos esse aumento sustentado da temperatura e primaveras secas globalmente não se tem verificado, outro dado interessante que pode ser uma chatice para o aquecimento global é que na globalidade os últimos anos não tem sido globalmente anos muito quentes ou com fortes anomalias positivas, o que acho interessante é que nos últimos 4,5 anos parece que tem havido uma inversão da tendência verificada nas ultimas 2 décadas nomeadamente no que diz respeito á primavera.



Off-topic:

Usa pontos finais nos teus posts. Torna-se impossível de ler da maneira que escreves.


----------



## blade (3 Jun 2014 às 20:16)

Logo após esta depressão passar não está previsto bom tempo permanente mas irá haver ligeiro aumento das temperaturas 





Podemos comparar com *2013*




mas foi só depois de 22 de junho que começou a aquecer podemos ter este ano um padrão semelhante e pode ser este mecanismo que leve depois a vir o AA, como mostra o ecmwf só depois de dia 15 é que deve vir o AA


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Jun 2014 às 11:59)

Bons dias .

Na sequência do meu post de ontem, eis que começam agora algumas pequenas "guerras" entre os principais modelos, no que à próxima semana diz respeito. Até ao final desta semana, consenso geral: instabilidade atmosférica principalmente 6ª feira e parte de Sábado, devido a uma vigorosa depressão, algo atípica para esta altura do ano, no Atlântico norte.

Quanto à próxima semana, o GFS e o GEM carregam no calor, com o AA em cima da P.I. já a partir de 4ª feira (o GFS até o coloca mais cedo, já a partir de 3ª feira), e geopotenciais bem elevados. ISO 20º a 850 hPa já muito perto, embora o GFS exagere sempre nestas situações; o ECMWF e o UKMO, por outro lado, prolongam a instabilidade atmosférica até meio da semana, com melhorias só a partir de 5ª feira. O ensemble do ECMWF é uma espécie de "meio-termo" no meio desta guerra, e, na minha opinião, será o mais acertado. Quem irá predominar? 

Situação engraçada de acompanhar...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2014 às 12:05)

Muito calor a partir de dia 10, vamos lá ver se será o inicio do verão, agora de que forma ninguém sabe , mas certamente muito calor pelo país todo já daqui a 5 dias está garantido. Mas antes de tudo isto vamos lá ver como serão os aguaceiros de sexta feira.


----------



## 1337 (4 Jun 2014 às 12:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito calor a partir de dia 10, vamos lá ver se será o inicio do verão, agora de que forma ninguém sabe , mas certamente muito calor pelo país todo já daqui a 5 dias está garantido. Mas antes de tudo isto vamos lá ver como serão os aguaceiros de sexta feira.



Calor daqui a 5 dias? Eu só vejo calor lá para o dia 13, cuidado que quando dizes "pelo país todo" não é só o centro e o sul...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2014 às 12:34)

1337 disse:


> Calor daqui a 5 dias? Eu só vejo calor lá para o dia 13, cuidado que quando dizes "pelo país todo" não é só o centro e o sul...



Aguardemos pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jun 2014 às 12:43)

acho que o ECM vai voltar a colocar o calor mais cedo, esta última saída está fora do ensemble.
o GFS neste saída já prevê 36,6ºC para Beja na próxima quarta-feira


----------



## blade (4 Jun 2014 às 16:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito calor a partir de dia 10, vamos lá ver se será o inicio do verão, agora de que forma ninguém sabe , mas certamente muito calor pelo país todo já daqui a 5 dias está garantido. Mas antes de tudo isto vamos lá ver como serão os aguaceiros de sexta feira.



À medida que o tempo passa mais tem vindo a aumentar a possibilidade dessa
situação, sabem o que eu estava a pensar? Apostas das temperaturas  mas desta vez têm de escolher bem os dias


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2014 às 17:46)

Boas.

Para amanhã inicia-se um período mais activo, a começar pela região NW, onde se espera alguma actividade convectiva pontualmente mais organizada.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Uma nova perturbação polar, incomum para a época, desce desde o Atlântico norte e aproxima-se de PT continental.

Em altura um forte jet subtropical rodeia a perturbação, e afecta PT continental.
No seio da circulação, uma ondulação de níveis altos avança desde SW.

Á superfície uma massa de ar quente e húmido sobe desde o Atlantico subtropical, á frente de um ciclone em cavamento situado bem a NW da Galiza.
Uma frente quente avança do litoral para o interior durante a tarde.

*Durante a tarde/fim da tarde*, a entrada de ar húmido, em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno deverão gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE em especial nas proximidades do eixo montanhoso Estrela-Marão-Geres.

Forçamento orografico, frontal e a aproximação da short wave em altura deverão criar condições para aguaceiros convectivos dispersos, em principio sem actividade eléctrica.

*Durante a noite e madrugada de 6a*, a perturbação continua a aproximar-se, mantendo-se um regime de advecção diferencial, com ar frio a chegar nos níveis médios e altos, e ar relativamente quente e húmido á chegar á superfície.

O ambiente termodinâmico deverá por isso manter-se, com instabilidade muito marginal a afectar em especial a região NW.

Em termos dinâmicos, um forte low/mid level jet aproxima-se do litoral NW, com uma intensificação do fluxo de S/SW.
Nos níveis altos, o forte jet subtropical coloca-se sobre a região, com varias pequenas bolsas de vorticidade associadas.

Este padrão sinóptico deverá levar á ocorrência de bastante forçamento dinâmico, que em conjunto com o CAPE marginal, deverá levar á génese de alguns focos convectivos em geral não muito profundos.

O shear/fluxo forte nos primeiros 6km será favoravel á evolução de algumas estruturas lineares organizadas capazes de produzir rajadas marginalmente severas em especial nas areas mais elevadas.

O fluxo troposferico será unidireccional, e paralelo ás linhas de convergencia á superfície, o que será favorável á génese de uma ou duas linhas convectivas embebidas no sector quente, que beneficiarão de bastante humidade/agua preciptavel, e terão um movimento lento....portanto há um risco de precipitação pontualmente excessiva.

Apesar da falta de CAPE...deverá haver alguma compensação por parte da dinâmica favorável, pelo que resolvi colocar um nível amarelo na região NW por precipitação e, em menor grau, rajadas. 






Cinzento
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
-Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
-Rajadas


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Jun 2014 às 19:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito calor a partir de dia 10, vamos lá ver se será o inicio do verão, agora de que forma ninguém sabe , mas certamente muito calor pelo país todo já daqui a 5 dias está garantido. Mas antes de tudo isto vamos lá ver como serão os aguaceiros de sexta feira.




Boa tarde Caro Mário Barros,


Penso que na minha região (Minho), Sexta-Feira será um dia de boa rega com a passagem do sistema frontal vigoroso atípico para esta altura do ano e situado a noroeste do cabo finisterra, porisso acho que podemos contar por cá com muito mais de que simples aguaçeiros.  

Vamos aguardar pelas próximas atualizações dos mesoescalares para termos uma ideia do que vai pingar principalmente no Minho e Douro Litoral.

Cmps.


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Jun 2014 às 19:56)

Só estava à espera de ver a run das 12Z do ECMWF para de facto poder confirmar a tendência (neste momento é apenas uma tendência, a uma semana de distância) para a próxima semana, de férias para muita gente. Realmente a run das 0Z estava fora da média dos ensembles, esta estará mais de acordo, e de acordo com os restantes modelos. Tanto ECMWF como GFS (para não falar de outros), carregam no calor a partir de meados da próxima semana, com geopotenciais muito elevados e AA posicionado ali algures pelo UK, principalmente a partir de 4ª feira. Com mais ou menos calor, parece que uns dias bem quentinhos estão quase garantidos depois da instabilidade de cerca de 3 dias (6ª a Domingo, embora com tempo ainda algo fresco na 2ª e 3ª feira)...

Nas runs anteriores ainda foi modelada uma possível "cut-off" para a semana, resultante da depressão que nos vai afetar no final desta semana, mas parece que essa possibilidade já foi abandonada por todos os modelos...

A acompanhar, está engraçado isto...


----------



## Agreste (4 Jun 2014 às 20:03)

a primeira vez que aparecem nos outputs, os 37-38ºC no alentejo, interior norte e centro e todo o vale do tejo. Evolução a acompanhar. 

Tempo quente e o tal vento de leste que apaga a brisa marítima. Vai ligar-se o grelhador. 

Até mesmo na europa o tempo promete aquecer.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

Beja:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jun 2014 às 01:27)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

Boa noite, que podemos esperar para este fim de semana?


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2014 às 08:14)

Bom dia, 

Avisos do IPMA (e-mail)

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**

 **Porto**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros que serao por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-06-06 08:00:00* e *2014-06-06 15:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viana do Castelo**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros que serao por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-06-06 08:00:00* e *2014-06-06 15:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Braga**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Periodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros que serao por vezes fortes

Válido entre *2014-06-06 08:00:00* e *2014-06-06 15:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

 Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no
sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

 Mais informação sobre os avisos no portal do Instituto Português
do Mar e da Atmosfera <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/html_sam.jsp>

__________________________________________________________________________________

Previsão para amanhã:

*Previsão para 6ª feira, 6.junho.2014
*
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade a partir
do fim da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros a partir do fim da manhã,
que no Minho e Douro Litoral serão por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente
pouco nublado no Algarve.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, passando a aguaceiros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas
terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade a partir
do fim da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h).
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade a partir
do fim da tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros por vezes fortes a partir
do fim da manhã.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h).
Subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 5 de junho de 2014 às 6:19 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Microburst (5 Jun 2014 às 11:30)

Bom dia

Os 35ºC/36ºC para Lisboa a partir de dia 12 que vêm hoje no site do IPMA podem ser considerados credíveis apesar da distância de uma semana?


----------



## blade (5 Jun 2014 às 11:40)

Vamos ter de sofrer um bocado mais antes de entrarmos realmente no verão 

De hoje dia 5 até dia 10 teremos ter dias frescos para a época e poderá ocorrer precipitação em breve principalmente no centro e no norte (tempo de abril)

Para depois do dia 10 já sabemos que irá aquecer mas não se sabe o quanto nem quanto tempo durará mas as expectativas apontam para que seja intenso para junho esperam-se algumas mínimas tropicais para o sul e centro com bastantes zonas do país a ultrapassarem os 35ºc, o pico do calor deverá ser à volta do dia 13 de junho, agora sim o verão começa a sério 

Aqui ficam algumas temperaturas esperadas
*Lisboa*




*Beja*




*O índice ultravioleta também irá disparar por isso é preciso ter cuidado 
*mínimas tropicais são mínimas iguais ou superiores a 20ºc =)


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2014 às 12:10)

Para a semana vem calor, mas não será nada de extraordinário, já houve Junhos bem quentes, já houve Junhos com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC especialmente no Alentejo, não vejo assim nada fora do comum.


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Jun 2014 às 12:57)

Bons dias .

De facto há muito tempo que não via tanto consenso nos modelos a tantas horas de distância (uma semana, praticamente). Todos são unânimes, operacionais e ensembles: AA perto do UK, a injetar uma corrente de leste no continente, com geopotenciais bem elevados, especialmente a partir de 4ª ou 5ª feira. Todos sabemos o que isso significa. 

A questão será mesmo a duração do evento e se a corrente de leste será suficiente para travar as brisas marítimas junto ao mar. No interior, a manter-se o cenário/tendência, muito calor.... Esses já não devem escapar... O litoral é que dependerá muito.... Se haverá nortada ou não, brisas marítimas ou não...

Resta esperar pelas próximas saídas para confirmar este cenário mas com tanta concordância em tantos modelos, parece quase certo... Esperam-se umas festas de Lisboa bem quentinhas e animadas, regadas com muita sangria fresca .


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2014 às 16:37)

Boas..

Amanhã mantem-se um cenário de actividade convectiva pontualmente severa em especial em partes do litoral N/Centro e interior N/Centro.

*Analise/sinóptica*

Uma forte perturbação polar mantem-se estacionária a NW da Galiza, com uma depressão associada que cava até 985-990hpa.

Em altura, um forte fluxo de SW associado a um jet de niveis médios e altos, ocorre na periferia SE da perturbação, afectado PT continental.
Ar frio ( T500 -15 a -18ºC) afecta em especial o NW de Pt continental.

Entre a sfc e os 700hpa, uma extensa area de advecção quente ( warm conveyour belt) afecta PT continental, havendo um overlay com o ar frio em altura em especial no litoral norte e centro.

Durante a tarde, o eixo térmico á superficie deverá avançar para terra, com um eixo de mxratio até 11g/Kg e dew>15ºC ...algum aquecimento diurno sobre esta massa de ar deverá gerar instabilidade, com uns 200-500J/Kg de CAPE nos primeiros 30hpa...e cerca de 200J/Kg de MLCAPE.

O forte fluxo em todos os niveis gerará uns 20-30m/s de 0-6km shear.

Dada a instabilidade marginal e o forçamento dinamico adequado, espera-se que surja actividade, não muito profunda, mas bem organizada dada a dinamica favoravel.

Devido á topografia, numa faixa entre Santarem e Coimbra deverá haver um aumento da convergencia á sfc, com perfis mais rotacionais de shear, e uns 200m2/s2 de 0-3km SRH, favoravel á ocorrencia de uma ou outra landspout/tornado...as possibilidades serão limitadas pelo aquecimento diurno da camada superficial e da disponibilidade de LLCAPE.

No geral, espera-se que surjam uma ou duas linhas mais activas, de movimento lento, com capacidade de gerar precipitação excessiva e rajadas marginalmente severas, o fluxo troposferico paralelo á convergencia á sfc é favoravel a fenomenos de training com possibilidade de alguma area receber um efeito concentrado de varias células com precip excessiva e rajadas.

Coloco portanto um nivel amarelo para o litoral N/centro, por precipitação excessiva e rajadas...a falta de CAPE mais robusto tira confiança num nivel laranja..






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2014 às 19:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para a semana vem calor, mas não será nada de extraordinário, já houve Junhos bem quentes, já houve Junhos com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC especialmente no Alentejo, não vejo assim nada fora do comum.



*algarvio1980* consegues arranjar dados dos últimos anos em que se tenham registado temperaturas superiores a 40ºC (principalmente para o meio de junho)? Não duvido da tua afirmação, só queria ver dados. Please!


----------



## Zapiao (5 Jun 2014 às 19:17)

É desta, colega Stormy ?


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2014 às 19:53)

Thomar disse:


> *algarvio1980* consegues arranjar dados dos últimos anos em que se tenham registado temperaturas superiores a 40ºC (principalmente para o meio de junho)? Não duvido da tua afirmação, só queria ver dados. Please!



Pronto, *algarvio 1980*, já não te precisas de te dar ao trabalho. 
Já encontrei a resposta, está aqui no *fórum (ver link)*. 
Mas atenção estes valores previstos a partir de 12 de junho merecem alguma atenção...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2014 às 20:06)

Thomar disse:


> *algarvio1980* consegues arranjar dados dos últimos anos em que se tenham registado temperaturas superiores a 40ºC (principalmente para o meio de junho)? Não duvido da tua afirmação, só queria ver dados. Please!



Dados do Ogimet: 

*Beja*

Junho de 2003 http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08562&ano=2003&mes=6&day=30&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30

Junho 2004 http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08562&ano=2004&mes=6&day=30&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30

Junho 2005 http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08562&ano=2005&mes=6&day=30&hora=0&min=0&ndays=30 

No relatório do IPMA de Junho de 2005 http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...ZeYwCj/cli_20050601_20050630_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf houve localidades que passaram dos 40ºC no dia 17.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2014 às 20:09)

Às 18h30... 






Imagem do Sat24​


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2014 às 20:10)

A persistência de máximas elevadas é importante para quem trabalha... mas as mínimas elevadas impedem o sono. As noites tropicais foram da ordem de 5-6 nas vária estações.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2014 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dados do Ogimet:
> 
> *Beja*
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado *algarvio1980*. :-)
Na parte que me interessa, não posso de deixar de destacar os +41,4ºC em Tomar e Alvega com +42ºC, os valores mais altos do país, em coincidência /semelhantes (se não estou a analisar mal) com os valores de 1981.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jun 2014 às 23:44)

42,9ºC


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Jun 2014 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

Que podemos contar para este fim de semana?


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2014 às 23:53)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2014*

*::::::::: Devido a alterações nas projeccções dos modelos, a previsão para Sabado foi retirada:::::::::::*


Houve alterações nas ultimas run´s, face aquilo que estava a ser modelado ontem e anteontem, nomeadamente no que toca á posição do jet em altura.
O GFS coloca o jet mais a norte, assim como o ECMWF,o que deverá levar a que a massa de ar  em altura começe a aquecer, infuenciada pela subida da dorsal.

Assim as condições deixarão de ser favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção.


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2014 às 09:21)

Apenas para recordar o dia D.


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Jun 2014 às 10:13)

Parece que os modelos retiraram calor, nestas ultimas runs, vamos ver o que se pode verificar, entretanto o calor está instalado em Itália em grande força até á Europa Central.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jun 2014 às 10:43)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Parece que os modelos retiraram calor, nestas ultimas runs, vamos ver o que se pode verificar, entretanto o calor está instalado em Itália em grande força até á Europa Central.



Não, os modelos não retiraram calor, o que acontece é que o GFS mostra a imagem de 6 em 6 horas, logo a ISO vai variando em cada imagem que carregas.
O GFS mostra calor a chegar na Quarta Feira nas regiões do Interior com máximas na ordem dos 37/38ºC no interior alentejano.

A partir de Quinta o GFS indica máximas na ordem dos 40ºC, em que a ISO andará nos 24ºC.

----------------

Quanto ao ECM é mais dificil avaliar dado que apenas são apresentados os dados de 24 em 24 horas, embora me pareça que possa estar algo mais fresco face ao GFS !
Mas o que parece quase certo é que depois destes dias mais frescos virá o calor por tempo indeterminado, mas nada fora do normal para a altura do ano !

EDIT: Estive a consultar um site em que estou registado e efectivamente o ECM está mais fresquinho, creio que na ordem dos 4º C a menos em relação ao GFS começando logo pelo dia de 4ª Feira !


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jun 2014 às 11:23)

Ok pronto ....

A verdade é que a maior parte dos modelos tirando o GFS retiraram calor sendo que as máximas previstas no interior andam na ordem dos 36º no interior do Alentejo, não sendo portanto nada de extraordinário.
A saida do GFS foi um "outlier" quente com a operacional desfasada do resto do ensemble em cerca de 4º C acima da média (36º), algo que nas proximas runs poderão corrigidas e aproximando-se do ECM !

Em resumo vem aí calor normal para a época em que estamos !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jun 2014 às 13:12)

Não é anormal, que vem aí calor em forte vem, devo chegar aos 40ºC ou até mesmo mais


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Jun 2014 às 20:36)

Boas noites .

Olhando às últimas runs dos principais modelos, nada de novo em especial. A partir de 4ª feira iremos entrar num padrão típico de Verão, com o AA estacionado algures a NW/N da P.I., injetando uma corrente de E/NE no continente, com geoponteciais muito elevados, portanto será de esperar calor. Muito ou pouco, ainda é um pouco cedo para saber. No entanto, alguma nortada deverá amenizar as temperaturas no litoral oeste durante a tarde, mas deverá ser uma nortada fraca, certamente, e essencialmente de origem térmica.

O que aí vem parece não ser nada de extremo (a conversa seria outra se estivessemos em Julho ou Agosto), mas a questão será a duração do evento de calor, que poderá estender-se por mais de 4 ou 5 dias, sendo ainda cedo para saber...

Até lá, instabilidade (menos que hoje) e tempo fresco, pelo menos até Domingo. 2f  já deverá ser um dia de transição.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jun 2014 às 12:50)

Bom dia,

Parece já confirmado que para a semana vamos ter bastante calor com máximas na ordem dos 38/39ºC no interior, 34/35ºC no litoral centro e 30 a 33ºC  no litoral algarvio.

Para já não existe data de termino desse calor ....

Ainda existe a possibilidade do calor ser atenuado ou acentuado nas proximas runs !


----------



## comentador (7 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

Boas!

Mas segundo o Noaa parece que após este calor que aí vem as temperaturas vão descer e até há probabilidade de chover lá para o começo do verão. Será que vai ser mesmo assim? Ainda falta muito tempo!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jun 2014 às 13:53)

comentador disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Mas segundo o Noaa parece que após este calor que aí vem as temperaturas vão descer e até há probabilidade de chover lá para o começo do verão. Será que vai ser mesmo assim? Ainda falta muito tempo!



Ainda o calor ainda nem chegou, já estás a ver para lá dele, as temperaturas para essa altura tanto podem descer como subir, logo se verá, por enquanto o certo é a semana que vem ser quente.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2014 às 15:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda o calor ainda nem chegou, já estás a ver para lá dele, as temperaturas para essa altura tanto podem descer como subir, logo se verá, por enquanto o certo é a semana que vem ser quente.



E a tua amiga nortada, nem vê-la. 

Nenhum modelo prevê o AA na sua posição normal de Verão.

Quem faz praia no litoral oeste terão excelentes dias (a temperatura de água é que se mantém um pouco mais fria que o normal).


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jun 2014 às 18:21)

Lousano disse:


> E a tua amiga nortada, nem vê-la.


Não sei não, isto quando começar a aquecer é que se vai ver .


----------



## Zapiao (7 Jun 2014 às 20:18)

38ºC para sabado aqui no burgo ?


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 01:44)

Nestas ultimas runs foi tirado bastante calor face ao previsto inicialmente em especial para Quarta e Quinta....
Não me pareçe que seja ainda desta que se passa dos 36º C !


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Jun 2014 às 10:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Nestas ultimas runs foi tirado bastante calor face ao previsto inicialmente em especial para Quarta e Quinta....
> Não me pareçe que seja ainda desta que se passa dos 36º C !



E manterem essa tendência, retiraram calor, bem como a durabilidade de um período quente, tendencialmente mais curto, vamos ver o que este Verão nos reserva.


----------



## Névoa (8 Jun 2014 às 10:14)

PortugalWeather disse:


> E manterem essa tendência, retiraram calor, bem como a durabilidade de um período quente, tendencialmente mais curto, vamos ver o que este Verão nos reserva.



Estão a falar do gfs? É que segundo o modelo apresentado nas previsões de máximas e mínimas do ipma (creio que seja o ecmwf) voltaram a carregar mais no calor e na durabilidade da coisa, recentemente. Mas, se, por outro lado, o gfs voltou atrás, isso fica mais interessante, sem dúvida. O ipma está a falar agora em 36C para Lisboa no Domingo, e temperaturas acima dos 30C  para o Porto.


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Jun 2014 às 10:19)

Névoa disse:


> Estão a falar do gfs? É que segundo o modelo apresentado nas previsões de máximas e mínimas do ipma (creio que seja o ecmwf) voltaram a carregar mais no calor e na durabilidade da coisa, recentemente. Mas, se, por outro lado, o gfs voltou atrás, isso fica mais interessante, sem dúvida. O ipma está a falar agora em 36C para Lisboa no Domingo, e temperaturas acima dos 30C  para o Porto.



Até o ECM começa adiar o calor extremo para o fim-de-semana o que neste modelo é algo pode começar a suscitar algumas duvidas e não alarga o período de calor por um período superior max-superiores 3º,4º á media a 4,5 dias.
Para mim o  GFS nestas situações é muito mais assertivo pois tem muito mais runs, mas esta é a só a minha opinião claro que tudo ainda pode acontecer.


----------



## David sf (8 Jun 2014 às 11:16)

É praticamente certo que na próxima 5ª feira inicia-se o primeiro evento de calor da temporada, abrangendo todo o território continental, todos os modelos apontam para tal. A duração é incerta, mas provavelmente poderá durar cerca de uma semana ou até mais.

Não vale a pena discutir se estarão 35 ou 37ºC baseando-se nas várias saídas diárias do GFS e do ECMWF, a esta distância temporal os valores são apenas indicativos, vários factores decisivos no estabelecimento das máximas, como brisas marítimas e eventual nebulosidade são dificilmente modelados por modelos globais. 

Atenção que o output automático do ECMWF no site do IPMA costuma subestimar as temperaturas máximas, pois apenas considera a previsão da temperatura de 3 em 3 horas, sendo que a máxima diária muito provavelmente não ocorrerá exactamente nesses instantes.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 13:01)

Bom dia,

Analisando os modelos do dia de hoje constato ainda uma enorme divergência em modelos e entre modelos isto conforme as saidas que vão saindo o que me parece perfeitamente normal nesta altura.
Analisando por exemplo que na maior parte dos modelos a ISO 20 não passa do Montejunto para cima inviabilizando calor acima dos 30ºC na região norte e litoral centro.
Mesmo o começo do calor na Quarta ou na Quinta ainda anda com muitas incertezas sendo que o mais provável é chegar ao interior alentejano na Quinta e ao litoral centro-sul na Sexta.
A durabilidade da situação não durará mais do que uns 4/5 dias, começando na Quinta e terminando na Segunda Feira !

Parece a saida operacional do ECM algo mais fria que a média do ensemble do mesmo modo que por exemplo o UKMO teve uma saída extremamente quente !


----------



## David sf (8 Jun 2014 às 13:15)

Aurélio disse:


> (...) enorme divergência(...) Analisando por exemplo que na maior parte dos modelos a ISO 20 não passa do Montejunto para cima (...)
























A "enorme divergência" é de cerca de 2ºC a 850 hpa. Havendo fluxo de leste no Norte do país, é absolutamente irrelevante na temperatura à superfície. O modelo menos quente é o ECMWF, que mesmo assim prevê 4 dias de temperaturas superiores a 30ºC no Porto e 6 dias em Braga.

E todos os modelos têm a iso 20 até ao Norte do país, com excepção do ECMWF (que mesmo assim a coloca lá uns dias depois).


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2014 às 13:18)

O meteograma do GFS mostra que as temperaturas começam a baixar a partir do dia 16 de forma lenta, mas a sua duração ainda não está relativamente certa, o pico maior de calor vai ser entre os dias 13 e 15, em que as temperaturas podem chegar aos 40ºC no interior alentejano, aos 33/34ºC no Algarve, 35/36ºC em Lisboa e os 30/31ºC no Porto, isto são as temperaturas máximas que podemos atingir e as mínimas serão tropicais essencialmente no sul do país.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 13:58)

David sf disse:


> A "enorme divergência" é de cerca de 2ºC a 850 hpa. Havendo fluxo de leste no Norte do país, é absolutamente irrelevante na temperatura à superfície. O modelo menos quente é o ECMWF, que mesmo assim prevê 4 dias de temperaturas superiores a 30ºC no Porto e 6 dias em Braga.
> 
> E todos os modelos têm a iso 20 até ao Norte do país, com excepção do ECMWF (que mesmo assim a coloca lá uns dias depois).




Sim considero enorme divergência entre modelos sim senhor, podes ter uma diferença de cerca de 2º C em altitude (850 Hpa) mas analisando as cartas á superficie verificarás que provavelmente tal situação fará com que haja diferenças de temperaturas na ordem dos 4/5 º C á superficie e além disso a "configuração" da ISO 20 apresenta claramente formas de aquecimento bastante divergentes com fluxos bastante distintos.

No UKMO parece claramente que poderemos atingir os 40ºC já Quinta, no GFS na Sexta, no ECM não passariamos dos 36ºC ....
Mas nem vale a pena andar a especular muito, porque provavelmente já na próxima saída haverá grandes alterações para mais ou menos calor !


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 14:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O meteograma do GFS mostra que as temperaturas começam a baixar a partir do dia 16 de forma lenta, mas a sua duração ainda não está relativamente certa, o pico maior de calor vai ser entre os dias 13 e 15, em que as temperaturas podem chegar aos 40ºC no interior alentejano, aos 33/34ºC no Algarve, 35/36ºC em Lisboa e os 30/31ºC no Porto, isto são as temperaturas máximas qur podemos atingir e as mínimas serão tropicais essencialmente no sul do país.



De acordo com a maioria dos modelos estaremos a falar de valores no Alentejo na ordem dos 38/39 ºC mas de acordo com o ECM dificilmente se passará dos 36 ºC ...
Aqui na nossa zona dependerá imenso de qual será o fluxo de vento e se teremos nortada no final do dia !


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (8 Jun 2014 às 19:29)

Melhoria significativa do estado do tempo. Em especial a partir de quarta-feira onde iremos ter dias de tempo quente  em todo o território.


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Jun 2014 às 20:27)

Manditu disse:


> Melhoria significativa do estado do tempo. Em especial a partir de quarta-feira onde iremos ter dias de tempo quente  em todo o território.
> 
> http://youtu.be/NAYRN6YvGJE



Muito bom Manditu é pena não fazeres estas previsões com maior regularidade.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (8 Jun 2014 às 21:04)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Muito bom Manditu é pena não fazeres estas previsões com maior regularidade.



PW a juntar a falta de por vezes ter pouco tempo, há também um certo desalento para a divulgação destas.

Talvez possa ser compreendido por alguns de nós.

Muito obrigado pela mensagem é isso que me dá força e ainda querer divulgar.


----------



## james (8 Jun 2014 às 21:55)

Manditu disse:


> PW a juntar a falta de por vezes ter pouco tempo, há também um certo desalento para a divulgação destas.
> 
> Talvez possa ser compreendido por alguns de nós.
> 
> Muito obrigado pela mensagem é isso que me dá força e ainda querer divulgar.





Boas , 

Por acaso tambem gosto muito das tuas previsoes . 

Embora existam pessoas que achem que so elas e que sabem fazer previsoes , nao te deixes abater por isso .


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 22:06)

Boas, 

Para já olhando aos modelos hoje nada de novo surgiu face ás previsões do dia anterior. A temperatura vai subindo até atingir o seu máxima na Sexta e Sábado com temperaturas acima da média na ordem dos 35/36º no litoral centro e interior sul e centro, com mais enfase no interior alentejano que de acordo com os dados do dia hoje poderá chegar aos 37/38 ºC !

Neste momento não me parece que atinja mais do que isso .....


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Jun 2014 às 00:35)

Manditu disse:


> PW a juntar a falta de por vezes ter pouco tempo, há também um certo desalento para a divulgação destas.
> 
> Talvez possa ser compreendido por alguns de nós.
> 
> Muito obrigado pela mensagem é isso que me dá força e ainda querer divulgar.



O trabalho muito valido e melhor q os q se encontram na CS força para continuares.


----------



## andremak7 (9 Jun 2014 às 01:45)

Manditu disse:


> PW a juntar a falta de por vezes ter pouco tempo, há também um certo desalento para a divulgação destas.
> 
> Talvez possa ser compreendido por alguns de nós.
> 
> Muito obrigado pela mensagem é isso que me dá força e ainda querer divulgar.




Muito bem Manditu, as tuas previsões são excepcionais  continua assim... Eu estoua ver se compro a minha estação meteorológica nova para depois colocar os valores online  
Boa sorte!
PS: Gostava que também fizesses ou desses uma opinião quando achares que há boas hipóteses de trovoadas para a nossa zona, pois eu adoro vê-las


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jun 2014 às 04:19)

Continua assim, Manditu. Tu e o Stormy são uma mais valia para este fórum, sem dúvida.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Jun 2014 às 10:04)

Segundo os modelos o calor não será tão intenso como se perspectivava nem terá uma durabilidade muito prolongada muito por culpa de um enfraquecimento e deslocação do AA fazendo com que as temperaturas desçam a partir do inicio da proxima semana, o que é bom para que o mês tenha uma media de temperaturas dentro da norma, , ainda assim teremos 3 dias de intenso calor mas sem se aproximar de grandes extremos verificados em outros Junhos de outros anos.

Temperaturas que andarão entre os:

Lisboa, Vale do Tejo, Setubal-34-36 graus;
Litoral Norte-29-33;
Interior Alentejano Beira Baixa-36-39 graus 

Parece me que este evento não vai previligiar muito o Norte do pais desta vez o que se passou o ano passado foi algo muito excepcional, concentrando-se o calor mais extremo no interior alentejano e vale do tejo e sado como é mais normal.


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 10:20)

Abro a janela e olho para o montado e não vejo o Alentejo de junho!.............mais parece a Irlanda! já não há pachorra!!!!!!!!


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Jun 2014 às 10:24)

alentejano disse:


> Abro a janela e olho para o montado e não vejo o Alentejo de junho!.............mais parece a Irlanda! já não há pachorra!!!!!!!!





O que é isso?


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Jun 2014 às 10:29)

Interessante q devido as geopotencias e ao deslocamento da dorsal mais para SW favorecendo uma circulação de Leste o calor pode se concentrar no litoral alentejano e Algarve com maximas muito altas  em estaçoes como a de Sines ou Lagos anormalmente altas.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2014 às 10:30)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Temperaturas que andarão entre os:
> 
> Lisboa, Vale do Tejo, Setubal-34-36 graus;
> .



Vale do Tejo vai aquecer bem, o ECMWF mete 38/39ºC em algumas zonas, tais como Golegã e Chamusca.


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 10:30)

PortugalWeather disse:


> O que é isso?



Isso é sair de casa e não sentir o sol na sua "majestade"............é não sentir o calor seco a bater na cara!.......é não escutar as cigarras a cantar! ......é não sentir a cortiça nos sobreiros a estalar!............isso é nem mais nem menos do que o Verão alentejano que tarda em chegar! é isso amigo


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Jun 2014 às 10:35)

alentejano disse:


> Isso é sair de casa e não sentir o sol na sua "majestade"............é não sentir o calor seco a bater na cara!.......é não escutar as cigarras a cantar! ......é não sentir a cortiça nos sobreiros a estalar!............isso é nem mais nem menos do que o Verão alentejano que tarda em chegar! é isso amigo



 mas quem te disse q o mesmo nao acontece com muito mais frequencia em outros anos? 
Segundo o teu raciocinio a partir de sexta viramos Marrocos


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Jun 2014 às 10:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vale do Tejo vai aquecer bem, o ECMWF mete 38/39ºC em algumas zonas, tais como Golegã e Chamusca.



Por o que estou a verificar o calor pode se concentrar ai , mas que esta haver uma diminuição do calor da sua duração e intensidade nas ultimas runs isso está principalmente a Norte e Centro.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jun 2014 às 12:38)

Bom dia,

Eu não me parece que haja uma grande diminuição de calor porque na maior parte das saídas as máximas previstas era na ordem dos 36/37º de máxima nas regiões do interior sul e cerca de 34/36º na região de Lisboa e Setubal.

E o calor que aí vem nem é nada de especial para a altura do ano em que estamos ....
Por exemplo Beja tem neste mês uma média de máximas na ordem dos 29ºC e extremo absoluto na ordem dos 45ºC o que sugere que este mês é de uma grande variabilidade atmosférica, tanto no mês como no ano ....

Na me parece que todo que seja ainda este mês que se chegue perto dos 39ºC sequer !


----------



## blade (10 Jun 2014 às 19:43)

O Ecmwf acabou de aplicar um corte extremamente grande nas temperaturas e na duração, está tudo estragado o que vale é que o verão ainda agora começou


----------



## alentejano (10 Jun 2014 às 19:51)

continua a dar temperaturas superiores a 35º aqui pelo Alentejo!!!!!!!


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Jun 2014 às 20:13)

blade disse:


> O Ecmwf acabou de aplicar um corte extremamente grande nas temperaturas e na duração, está tudo estragado o que vale é que o verão ainda agora começou



Boa tarde,

se calhar olhou para a saida deterministica. A média dos cenários não demonstra uma quebra assim tão grande. 
Vamos acompanhar as próximas saídas.

até Domingo parece que temos calor. Depois é muiiiito tempo.

abc


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Jun 2014 às 20:48)

c.bernardino disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> se calhar olhou para a saida deterministica. A média dos cenários não demonstra uma quebra assim tão grande.
> Vamos acompanhar as próximas saídas.
> ...



Já nao é assim tanto tempo assim os modelos convergem o calor nao ira se perpetuar, , relativo ao calor vai passar  ao lado fica no oceano onde ja ouvi isto.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jun 2014 às 20:52)

Aqui até domingo o calor é certo, com possibilidade de chegar aos 40ºC.
Ainda hoje se previa 24ºC e cheguei aos 29,3ºC, portanto calor aqui não vai faltar nos próximos dias.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jun 2014 às 20:55)

A questão é que o motor do atlântico vai parar por vários dias, não haverá humidade nem brisas daquele lado. Pelo contrário, o levante e o leste vão fazer-se sentir. 

A península aquece, o vento traz o calor até aqui.


----------



## Paula (11 Jun 2014 às 19:25)

As previsões descritivas do IPMA apontam para a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, nas regiões Norte e Centro, nos próximos dias.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jun 2014 às 19:41)

Paula disse:


> As previsões descritivas do IPMA apontam para a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, nas regiões Norte e Centro, nos próximos dias.



Não acredito muito, só o Aladin é que vê isso.
O ECM e o GFS nem por isso..


----------



## stormy (11 Jun 2014 às 20:55)

Boas...

Para amanhã poderão surgir alguns aguaceiros dispersos, e talvez uma ou outra trovoada..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma dorsal avança desde o Atlantico, enquanto que sobre Espanha se mantem uma pequena bolsa de vorticidade em altura, com presença de ar mais frio e menores geopotenciais.

Entre as duas, uma corrente fraca de norte afecta PT continental...o fluxo é mais intenso nos niveis altos podendo proporcionar algum anvil layer shear, potenciando algo as células que consigam atingir topos por cima dos 8-10km.

Á superficie, um Anticiclone establece-se na Biscaia, com um fluxo de NE a transportar ar humido desde o Sul da Europa, resultante de varios dias de tempo quente + elevada evapotranspiração.

Durante a tarde espera-se que haja forte insolação e estabilidade á superficie devido á presença de uma camada de ar quente nos niveis médios....no entanto por altura do pico térmico as temperaturas deverão superar os 35ºC em boa parte do Interior, o que em conjunto com os valores de humidade absoluta algo elevados, deverá gerar algum CAPE...o WRF coloca uns 500-1000J/Kg em alguns pontos...o GFS aposta em valores em torno aos 400-800J/Kg...


Sem forçamento dinamico modelado, o mais provavel é que surja um ou outro foco convectivo associado á orografia/frente de brisa, em especial no interior norte e centro.

Não se pode excluir que uma célula mais forte beneficie do shear em altura, podendo gerar algum granizo.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada


----------



## james (11 Jun 2014 às 22:48)

Boa noite ,

O ecmwf comeca a modelar a posibilidade do regresso da precipitacao la para o dia 21 junho , pelo menos no litoral norte e centro .

A acompanhar . . .


----------



## panzer4 (12 Jun 2014 às 13:09)

Boas...como vou para as minhas merecidas ferias alguem me pode dar uma previsao entre os dias 19/6 e 23/6 para a zona do geres,mais propriamente no concelho de terras de bouro.
ja vi no site do IPMA,mas é muito incerto ja que mudaram algumas vezes a previsao e ate agora nao vi nenhuma assertividade.
Agradecia que me ajudassem.
Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (12 Jun 2014 às 13:59)

Boas..

Para amanhã preve-se um cenário parecido ao de hoje..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

As observações de superficie este inicio de tarde apontam para uma massa de ar mais quente e com maior conteudo em agua do que o modelado ontem...

Para amanhã continua a chegar ar humido desde a Europa Central, na circulação de um Anticiclone colocado na Biscaia.

Nos niveis altos, uma dorsal coloca-se proxima a PT continental, com ar quente em todos os niveis, em especial no sul...a norte esperam-se alguns graus a menos na T500..

Durante a tarde teremos de novo condições para um forte aquecimento diurno, com maximas em torno aos 35-38ºC no interior e mixing ratios de 8-10g/Kg..o sobreaquecimento da massa de ar deverá gerar valores de SBCAPE entre 500 e 1000J/kg.

Na falta de forçamento dinamico e shear, as células que surgirem nascerão junto aos relevos, e em especial no Nordeste....o fluxo troposferico quase estagnado e favorece células pulsantes que poderão colocar um risco muito pontual de precipitação excessiva e granizo, mas o risco é muito baixo para se avançar com um nivel amarelo.






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada


----------



## andremak7 (12 Jun 2014 às 18:49)

Queria colocar uma questão...
Eu comprei uma wh1080 e o software que vem é o easyweather qualquer coisa... e eu tenho aqui ni meu pc o cumulos. Gostaria de saber se o cumulos é compatível com este modelo wh1080, obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2014 às 19:58)

Sim, basta escolher a opção Fine Offset nas definições. WH1080 é apenas outro nome.


----------



## panzer4 (12 Jun 2014 às 20:40)

Boas...como vou para as minhas merecidas ferias alguém me pode dar uma previsão entre os dias 19/6 e 23/6 para a zona do geres,mais propriamente no concelho de terras de bouro.
ja vi no site do IPMA,mas é muito incerto ja que mudaram algumas vezes a previsao e ate agora nao vi nenhuma assertividade.
Agradecia que me ajudassem.
Cumprimentos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 21:01)

Acho que as mínimas da próxima noite vão ficar abaixo do previsto, pelo menos nesta região, uma vez que estes aguaceiros fizeram a temperatura baixar e em relação a ontem está menos calor a esta hora


----------



## james (12 Jun 2014 às 21:47)

panzer4 disse:


> Boas...como vou para as minhas merecidas ferias alguém me pode dar uma previsão entre os dias 19/6 e 23/6 para a zona do geres,mais propriamente no concelho de terras de bouro.
> ja vi no site do IPMA,mas é muito incerto ja que mudaram algumas vezes a previsao e ate agora nao vi nenhuma assertividade.
> Agradecia que me ajudassem.
> Cumprimentos






Boas ,

O ECMWF , de saida em saida vem reforcando a possibiidade de , a partir de 20 de junho , a temperatura descer consideravelmente  e ocorrer alguma precipitacao nessa zona .

E , conhecendo essa zona como eu conheco , se se confirmar , e capaz de arrefecer bem , principalmente as noites .


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jun 2014 às 23:07)

Embora ainda não esteja modelada pode ocorrer a cut-off ficar a oeste da PI e causar novamente a subida da dorsal !
mas neste momento o mais provável é a cut-off invadir-nos ....

PS: Hoje esteve mais calor do que o modelado com 37º C em diversos sitios e outra que superou as restantes atingido os quase os 40ºC !
Até Domingo será assim .... e atenção ao Algarve no Domingo está previsto 36º C para Faro !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jun 2014 às 23:26)

Esperemos que a cut-off não nos afecte, já não é tempo disso, é tempo é de calor


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2014 às 21:59)

Boas...

Para amanhã espera-se alguma actividade convectiva pontualmente severa para pontos do norte e centro.

*Analise/Sinóptica.*

Em altura uma dorsal continua a extender-se entre o Atlantico nordeste e o UK, establecendo-se sobre PT continental um fluxo de N, e ar um pouco menos quente nos niveis altos, na margem E da dita dorsal.

Á superficie um anticiclone no G. Biscaia gera um fluxo de NE, com transporte de ar quente e humido de origem no proprio Golfo de Biscaia ( SST >20ºC em alguns pontos) e tambem de origem continental desde  o S de França/N de Espanha, onde o calor forte tem propiciado evapotranspiração intensa.

Esta massa de ar quente e humida será inestabilizada pelo aquecimento diurno, gerando-se uns 500-1000J/Kg de MLCAPE, com modelos mesoescalares a sugerirem pontos onde se poderiam mesmo chegar a 1500-1800J/Kg....

Por outro lado, uma bolsa de ar mais fria e estavel deverá afectar o oceano a NW da Galiza...esta massa de ar proveniente de N, deverá reforçar a subsidencia anticiclonica levando a um aumento da pressão a NW da PI...

O aumento do gradiente barometrico deverá por um lado aumentar o fluxo nos niveis baixos e médios, e por outro aumentar a convergencia á superficie...estes poderão, em conjunto com as frentes de brisa e a ororgrafia, incentivar a iniciação convectiva numa maior escala.

*A regiões do litoral norte/centro e partes do Vale do Tejo* parece especialmente beneficiada dada a presença de ar muito instavel durante o pico do aquecimento diurno, e uma combinação favoravel entre a orografia e a convergencia associada á brisa + gradiente barometrico..

Assim espera-se a genese de varios focos, ou clusters, de caracter pulsante dado o fraco shear, mas com capacidade de gerar precipitação excessiva....a presença de ar mais seco nos niveis altos favorece tambem a possibilidade de um ou outro downburst com granizo marginalmente severo..

Por estes motivos lanço um nivel amarelo para a região.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precip. pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas ( risco marginal e pontual )


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2014 às 10:56)

*Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2014*

O São João é daqui a 10 dias, como alguém pode saber o tempo que vai estar por essa altura ...
Além disso a descida de temperatura que se previa poder acontecer já para segunda ou terça irá descer é certo mas já não será tanto ...

E quanto a mim ainda nada me garante que a cut-off não fique a oeste fazendo subir a dorsal para cima de nós e consequentemente tempo quente ....

Neste momento nem carne nem peixe nem chuva nem tempo quente segundo as previsões !


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2014 às 01:34)

Boas...

Para a tarde deste Domingo espera-se alguma actividade convectiva na região sudeste.

*Analise/Sinóptica.*


Uma dorsal mantem-se a afectar o Atlantico NE e Portugal continental.
No lado E da dorsal, uma perturbação desce desde França até Espanha, reforçando uma circulação de NE sobre PT continental, com entrada de ar seco proveniente do Interior Peninsular.

Durante o dia a dry line deverá rapidamente varrer todo o território, excepto o extremo SE, onde a dry line deverá tornar-se estacionária ao interagir com a circulação de SE presente no G. Cadiz e com as brisas maritimas de S que irão ocorrer no Algarve.

Durante a tarde haverá aquecimento diurno e alguma desestabilização da massa de ar quente e humida ainda presente na região, e a convergencia ao longo da dry line/frentes de brisa/orografia parece favoravel á genese de alguma convecção.

No entanto há factores limitantes, como a presença de ar quente em altura e alguma subsidencia dinamica associada á região de saida de um mid/upper jet que rodeia a perturbação que passa em Espanha...

Apesar de tudo parece-me que há condições para alguns focos dispersos...






Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada


----------



## comentador (15 Jun 2014 às 16:00)

Boa tarde!
A seguir a este evento de verão, o que aí vem? Alguém pode adiantar? Não sei analisar modelos, mas nas cartas de previsão do gfs e ecmwf apontam para precipitação a partir do início do verão!!!!!! Será de levar em conta ou ainda é cedo demais?


----------



## miguel (15 Jun 2014 às 16:03)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> A seguir a este evento de verão, o que aí vem? Alguém pode adiantar? Não sei analisar modelos, mas nas cartas de previsão do gfs e ecmwf apontam para precipitação a partir do início do verão!!!!!! Será de levar em conta ou ainda é cedo demais?



É de esperar tempo bem mais ameno/fresco principalmente a partir de Quarta...Para o fim de semana falta muito tempo mas a tendência é grande para termos alguma chuva em particular no Norte e Centro...um fim de semana bem diferente deste por tanto...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jun 2014 às 16:43)

Se as previsões se concretizarem vamos ter temperaturas abaixo do normal no próximo fim-de-semana


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jun 2014 às 18:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Se as previsões se concretizarem vamos ter temperaturas abaixo do normal no próximo fim-de-semana



Deixa lá que estes dias tens estado bem acima.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2014 às 21:29)

Creio que agora vamos ter uns dias mais fresquinhos, mas depois espero que seja ligado o caldeirão para um Verão que estou á espera que seja bem quente !
Veremos se estou certo ou errado ... mas neste momento a maior parte dos modelos antecipa um Verão quente (mais quente que o normal)


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2014 às 21:51)

Boas..

Para amanhã as chances de actividade convectiva aumentam no Algarve e interior SE..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Uma perturbação em altura desce desde França até ao Interior da PI, na margem desta perturbação um lobo de forçamento dinamico e uma região de fluxo mais intenso ocorrem nos niveis médios e altos.

Á superficie, ar seco migra para S, com uma dry line estacionária á latitude 38ºN...em resposta ao aquecimento diurno e  ao aumento do suporte dinamico, uma bolsa depressinária gera-se entre o SW da Peninsula e o Golfo de Cadiz.

A genese depressionária deverá fortalecer o fluxo de S/SE no sul de PT continental, com forte retorno de humidade...

A  massa de ar humida e energética sofrerá rápido aquecimento á medida que avança pelo Algarve/Baixo alentejo, tornando-se instavel....o GFS avança com valores de SBCAPE em torno aos 400-800J/Kg, enquanto o WRF atinge 1000-1300J/Kg.

Durante a tarde, a instabilidade em conjunto com a convergencia ao longo da dry line e o efeito orografico da serra Algarvia deverão garantir que surjam pelo menos alguns focos convectivos dispersos..

O suporte dinamico e shear causados pela perturbação em altura poderão ser favoraveis a que alguma célula se consiga organizar, o que se ocorrer, dado o forte caracter rotacional do shear ( fluxo de SE á sfc e N aos 500hpa) poderá originar alguma estrutura supercelular, com risco de granizo severo, precipitação excessiva e rajadas...o risco tornádico é baixo dado o fraco LLCAPE/LLShear.

No entanto, o suporte por parte dos modelos é limitado, pelo que não há confiança para lançar um nivel amarelo..

A situação deverá ser seguida com atenção...é possivel que se faça um update nas proximas horas..






Cinzento
- Posisbilidade de agauceiros ou trovoada


----------



## blade (16 Jun 2014 às 09:47)

A cut off já está garantida e parece que vamos começar o verão com uma rega à inglesa


----------



## Lightning (16 Jun 2014 às 10:05)

Aurélio disse:


> neste momento a maior parte dos modelos antecipa um Verão quente (mais quente que o normal)



Aurélio podes dar-me o link onde vês esses modelos sff?


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Jun 2014 às 10:26)

Bom dia, 

Após 3-5 dias de intenso calor, eis que a partir desta terça-feira iremos ter uma mudança de padrão numa primeira fase com a descida generalizada das temperaturas com o enfraquecimento afastamento do AA do nosso território, depois com a aproximação de uma cut-off que nos irá estar em contra ciclo com praticamente com toda a Europa, fazendo com que tenhamos o regresso da instabilidade e de temperaturas abaixo da média em grande parte do território durante um período relativamente estável, o que será bom, para que haja um equilíbrio na media mensal deste mês apos estes dias muito quentes, neste sentido o mês irá muito provavelmente acabar dentro da média sem uma anomalia positiva das temperaturas, alias algo que tem acontecido este ano, fazendo com que nem tenhamos tido um Inverno quente, nem uma primavera quente:

Eis o que poderemos esperar a nível de percipitação nos próximos dias:



 

Relativo a longo prazo, as previsões sazonais são uma autêntica lotaria, em Novembro falavam num Inverno seco, e o que tivemos? um Inverno extremamente chuvoso, portanto temos de dar a importância relativa a essas mesmas previsões, o que é interessante é verificarmos que á uns anos para cá temos tido primaveras não tão quentes como na 1ª década de 2000, e nos últimos 4 anos tivemos, 2 verões muito frescos, portanto é esperar todos os cenários para este Verão, certo,certo é que a frescura e a chuva irão estar de regresso a grande parte do nosso território.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2014 às 10:34)

Boas, 

a cut-off prevista pelos modelos irá trazer tempo mais fresco, eventualmente com alguma instabilidade, tempo de aguaceiros e trovoadas um pouco por todo o País, mas com a a habitual "lotaria" nestas situações...vamos ver como evolui, mas será certamente uma pausa bem vinda neste tempo quente e seco

O nosso Verão  não é só calor, há também a variabilidade de condições, nomeadamente periodos de instabilidade ( aguaceiros e trovoadas ) a alternar com periodos mais frescos ( circulações mais atlânticas ) ou mais quentes ( circulação continental com vagas de calor por vezes).


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jun 2014 às 11:04)

Vai ser um S.João para esquecer, que porcaria de tempo.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2014 às 11:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Vai ser um S.João para esquecer, que porcaria de tempo.



Sim, de facto o tempo previsto poderá prejudicar as festas aqui do Invicta...um S.João com chuva é um S João estragado... mas pode ser que, pelo menos, na noite de S.João não chova


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jun 2014 às 11:58)

já estava a ver este cenário há 3/4 dias atrás... espero que não se concretize pois ja não me lembro de ver um s.joao chuvoso..


----------



## stormy (16 Jun 2014 às 21:30)

Boas..

Amanhã manteem-se as chances de algum aguaceiro convectivo no extremo S/SE.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma dorsal avança desde o Atlantico e afecta PT continental..

Durante a tarde, no entanto, volta  a haver forte aquecimento diurno ( até um pouco mais do que hoje), e as brisas maritimas de SE/SW injectam humidade, gerando instabilidade, com SBCAPE a atingir 500-1000J/Kg.

Faltam mecanismos de forçamento, pelo que  o que surgir será em principio restrito á serra algarvia, onde o efeito orografico e a convergencia da brisa serão potenciados.

As células que surgirem voltarão a beneficiar de algum shear rotacional ( fluxo de S á sfc e NW aos 500hpa), pelo que não se pode excluir uma estrutura pontualmente mais forte capaz de gerar granizo e precip forte.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jun 2014 às 01:32)

Skizzo disse:


> Vai ser um S.João para esquecer, que porcaria de tempo.



É verdade. Tanto o ECM como o GFS a mostrarem uma bela de uma cut-off a vir ter connosco e com belos valores de CAPE. 

A concordância entre os dois modelos é o único aspecto que reforça esta hipótese, é que ainda falta bastante tempo, caso fosse só um deles a modelar não passaria de uma miragem, como acontece com frequência.

Mas é quase garantido que teremos a cut-off a oeste do continente por vários dias, agora ainda é muito cedo para saber se vai mesmo avançar para este e afectar-nos com mais severidade como mostra o modelo americano a 150h. Aí sim teríamos um S. João estragado, aliás já tenho planos para a festa. 

Vamos aguardar, óbvio que ainda falta bastante, mas o ideal era não passar de umas meras trovoadas no interior como é costume.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Jun 2014 às 01:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> É verdade. Tanto o ECM como o GFS a mostrarem uma bela de uma cut-off a vir ter connosco e com belos valores de CAPE.
> 
> A concordância entre os dois modelos é o único aspecto que reforça esta hipótese, é que ainda falta bastante tempo, caso fosse só um deles a modelar não passaria de uma miragem, como acontece com frequência.
> 
> ...



Não quero ser desmancha prazeres, mas aquela cut-off só poderá dirigir-se para Este, a questão é saber se fica mais tempo estacionária no oceano ou não, mas que se irá dirigir para cá disso não tenho a menor duvida, ao longo das runs os modelos têm carregado mais na instabilidade o que não me admira pois nestas situações com 2 altas pressões uma no atlantico e outra no mediterrâneo a cut-off só poderá dirigir-se para cá, é uma cut-off típica de Maio, finais de Primavera, não tivemos por essa altura iremos tê-la agora está é a minha leitura que o cenário ainda poderá agravar.


----------



## blade (17 Jun 2014 às 11:00)

PTW tens razão vem ai tempo de maio e está cut off vai nos afetar em particamente todo o território continental.

Quanto à noite de são joão parece que a chuva também quer vir à festa a única esperança pode ser que venha mais tarde 





Para quem gosta de chuva não vai ter razão de queixa


----------



## stormy (17 Jun 2014 às 13:00)

Boas...

Para amanhã teremos actividade convectiva pontualmente forte em partes do interior centro...

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma cut-off aproxima-se lentamente de Oeste, com um lobo de forçamento dinamico associado....

Em resposta, inicia-se um processo de advecção diferencial, com ar mais estavel a aproximar-se de W e consequente subida da pressão junto ao litoral, enquanto que no interior o aumento do suporte dinamico  reforça a baixa térmica e o fluxo roda a S intensificando-se.

Durante a tarde, no pico do aquecimento diurno, a entrada de ar humido vindo desde o Golfo de Cadiz avança já por todo o sul, partes do centro e litoral centro, onde o constante aquecimento e a aproximação de ar mais frio em altura geram instabilidade com uns 500-1000J/Kg de SBCAPE e uns 400-800J/Kg de MLCAPE ( pontualmente até 1200J/Kg segundo o WRF).

Espera-se que se organize uma linha de convergencia entre o ar estavel vindo do atlantico e este ar energético no interior, com iniciação convectiva ao longo de linhas ou segmentos paralelos á linha de convergencia.

A aceleração do fluxo troposférico deverá aumentar o shear, que ainda assim será marginal ( 0-6km 10-20m/s 1-8km 25-40kts)...no entanto os perfis são rotacionais gerando uns 150-220 m2/s2 de SRH, o que favorece estruturas mesociclonicas/supercelulares breves e um ou outro segmento em arco, ambos capazes de gerar rajadas pontualmente fortes ou marginalmente severas.

A presença de ar seco em torno aos 700hpa,vindo de Espanha, favorece a ocorrencia de granizo....e os valores de agua precipitavel elevados tendo em conta a presença de bastante humidade nos primeiros 2km favorece precipitação pontualmente excessiva ou um wet microburst.

Apesar das condições serem em geral marginais, há alguma confiança para colocar um nivel amarelo, em especial em partes do Alto Alentejo-Vale do Tejo, onde parece haver o melhor overlay entre a condições dinamicas e termodinamicas.








Cinzento
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Granizo
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas


----------



## andremak7 (17 Jun 2014 às 18:57)

Entao acham que no S.João podemos ter uma festa elétrica também? 
Era mesmo espetacular... Pelo accuweather e modelos que vejo prevêm instabilidade a partir desses dias, mas como ainda falta uma semana e eles normalmente são muito radicais nas previsões e depois atenuam estas quando falam 2 dias... 
Vamos lá ver como vai a evolução desta previsão... Espero que dê umas trovoadas como já não vem há algum tempo


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2014 às 19:07)

gostei desta saida do GFS, trovoadas para a semana , ainda falta uns dias, vamos ver


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jun 2014 às 20:02)

A minha previsão para o dia de amanhã é sol e alguma chuvita como afirma o ipma.
Nada de possibilidade de trovoada, granizo, precipitação pontualmente excessiva, agora rajadas estou de acordo contigo stormy, vais ao topo de qualquer Serra ou a aqueles lugares menos abrigados e é só rajadas.

Gosto imenso da tua previsão stormy, deves continuar sempre que possas fazê-la. Mas desta vez, apetece-me competir contigo.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2014 às 20:54)

mas esta M***a não acerta de vez tudo bem que arrefecesse mas que diabo onde estão os dias plácidos de outro anos se o tempo fosse meu empregado já tinha sido despedido


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Jun 2014 às 21:16)

camrov8 disse:


> mas esta M***a não acerta de vez tudo bem que arrefecesse mas que diabo onde estão os dias plácidos de outro anos se o tempo fosse meu empregado já tinha sido despedido



Refereste aos Verões de 2011 e 2010?


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2014 às 21:33)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Refereste aos Verões de 2011 e 2010?



mais antigos e não falo o de 2003 e 2005 isso, isto esta a ficar esquisito,  só me lembro de tal em 2001 quando choveu de setembro a junho com uma ou outra semana de calmaria agora dois anos seguidos de chuva tempos infinitos parece a Escócia , até os invernos não parecem tão frios,


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2014 às 21:57)

camrov8 disse:


> mas esta M***a não acerta de vez tudo bem que arrefecesse mas que diabo onde estão os dias plácidos de outro anos se o tempo fosse meu empregado já tinha sido despedido



sabes que estás em Junho... e acabaste de ter uma semana de temperaturas elevadas, eu acho isto bastante normal para Junho o que anda a acontecer e o que vai acontecer


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2014 às 22:05)

não falo só de Junho mas do ano todo como disse parece a Escócia tivemos uma duas tempestades de resto é aquele chuveirinho que não para de frentes atrás de frentes o proprio inverno não parece tão frio mas pode ser so de mim


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jun 2014 às 22:38)

camrov8 disse:


> não falo só de Junho mas do ano todo como disse parece a Escócia tivemos uma duas tempestades de resto é aquele chuveirinho que não para de frentes atrás de frentes o proprio inverno não parece tão frio mas pode ser so de mim



Em junho ainda é normal este tipo de tempo especialmente mais a norte, com algumas frentes de fraca actividade ....
Além disso viemos de uma semana muito quente.

Vamos a ver se depois em Julho e Agosto não vão mas é desejar que venha aí uns dias mais frescos
Eu penso que Julho e Agosto serão anormalmente quentes, com temperaturas por vezes acima dos 40ºC !


----------



## camrov8 (17 Jun 2014 às 22:42)

por mim venha o calor sou tipo lagarto para mim calor é meio sustento para alem que não deprime como a chuva.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Jun 2014 às 23:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Gosto imenso da tua previsão stormy, deves continuar sempre que possas fazê-la. Mas desta vez, apetece-me competir contigo.



É mais do mesmo, basta ler a previsao e ver que sai tudo ao contrário


----------



## david 6 (17 Jun 2014 às 23:56)

por acaso tambem acho aquele amarelinho um pouco exagerado , mas não é por uma ou outra previsão pior que não deixa de ser o nosso stormy  com as suas previsões espectaculares que inúmeras vezes ja nos ajudou e esclareceu 


esta saida do gfs tambem gostei, aqui para o centro


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Jun 2014 às 23:59)

camrov8 disse:


> mais antigos e não falo o de 2003 e 2005 isso, isto esta a ficar esquisito,  só me lembro de tal em 2001 quando choveu de setembro a junho com uma ou outra semana de calmaria agora dois anos seguidos de chuva tempos infinitos parece a Escócia , até os invernos não parecem tão frios,



Dei-te o exemplo de dois verões recentes, que não foram quentes, e tiveram ligeiramente abaixo da média se leres os fóruns de meteorologia desses anos parecia o muro das lamentações que não se tinha Verão blablá, para mim isto é tudo normal á anos mais quentes outros menos quentes e as medias depois exemplificam bem isso, não me parece de todo que esteja acontecer algo de extraordinário ou muito menos anómalo, felizmente este ano tem sido, engraçado pois praticamente não tivemos ainda um mês com uma media absoluta positiva, e ainda mais interessante é verificar que os últimos anos não tem sido excepcionalmente quentes antes pelo contário, o que poderá vir a equilibrar as 2 ultimas décadas que tivemos mais quentes que o normal.


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2014 às 00:08)

Evitar conversa de café. Procurem manter as intervenções no âmbito deste tópico ou teremos de eliminar mensagens.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jun 2014 às 00:23)

Ainda há aí termos a previsão do Stormy q ainda não entendi.
O que significa SRH? Diferença entre SBCAPE e MLCAPE? E como é que ar seco nos níveis médios da atmosfera pode gerar granizo?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2014 às 01:34)

Zapiao disse:


> É mais do mesmo, basta ler a previsao e ver que sai tudo ao contrário



Para evitar isso poderia presentear-nos a todos com as suas previsões e assim tínhamos sempre a certeza do que vinha aí. Eu ser-lhe-ia eternamente grata.


----------



## CptRena (18 Jun 2014 às 02:10)

Tufao André disse:


> Ainda há aí termos a previsão do Stormy q ainda não entendi.
> O que significa SRH? Diferença entre SBCAPE e MLCAPE? E como é que ar seco nos níveis médios da atmosfera pode gerar granizo?




SRH ou SREH (EH) − Índice de helicidade relativo de tempestade (storm relative helicity index). É indicador de um ambiente atmosférico que favorece o desenvolvimento de tempestades com movimento vertical intenso. Valore elevados de SREH (>150 m2/sec2) são geralmente associados a super-células convectivas de longa duração com turbilhões intensos, capazes de produzir tornados. SREH é maior quanto maior for o produto interno entre os vectores velocidade e vorticidade. No SREH é utilizada a velocidade do vento em relação à velocidade com que se desloca a tempestade. No EH é utilizada a velocidade absoluta do vento.

Fonte:
 climetua.fis.ua.pt/legacy/main/notas_exp.htm

Mais info:
 www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/soundings/help/shear.html


SBCAPE - CAPE com base em dados de superfície (temperatura e ponto de orvalho ou humidade relativa observados a aproximadamente 2m - altura média de colocação dos sensores)

MLCAPE - CAPE médio com base na taxa de mistura e na temperatura potencial do ar atmosférico na camada mais próxima do solo com 50hPa, 100hPa, 500m ou 1km de espessura (MLCAPE50, MLCAPE100, MLCAPE500m, MLCAPE1km)

Fonte:
 www.estofex.org/guide/1_2_4.html

Mais info:
 www.theweatherprediction.com/severe/ingredients/instability/
 www.spc.noaa.gov/sfctest/help/help_sbcp.html
 www.spc.noaa.gov/sfctest/help/help_mlcp.html
 en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mixing_ratio
 en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potential_temperature
 en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convective_available_potential_energy



Em relação ao ar seco promover a formação do granizo, isso deve-se ao arrefecimento evaporativo. Ou seja, as gotas de chuva ao atravessarem uma zona de ar mais seco vão ter tendência a evaporar e isso é um fenómeno que requer energia, o que causa o arrefecimento da vizinhança. Este arrefecimento é tanto maior quanto maior for a diferença de concentração de água que existe no ar. Ou seja, ar seco promove grande arrefecimento. Este arrefecimento vai depois ajudar na formação do granizo.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2014 às 14:58)

CptRena disse:


> SBCAPE - CAPE com base em dados de superfície (temperatura e ponto de orvalho ou humidade relativa observados a aproximadamente 2m - altura média de colocação dos sensores)
> 
> MLCAPE - CAPE médio com base na taxa de mistura e na temperatura potencial do ar atmosférico na camada mais próxima do solo com 50hPa, 100hPa, 500m ou 1km de espessura (MLCAPE50, MLCAPE100, MLCAPE500m, MLCAPE1km)
> 
> .




Eu costumo ver os mapas do estofex modelmaps, eles teem o MLCAPE com base nos primeiros 30hpa ( aprox 500m), enquanto que o GFS dá o MLCAPE com base no 1ºkm.
Eu costumo referir-me ao MLCAPE30 como SBCAPE, apesar de não ser 100% correcto, mas basicamente estamos a tratar de uma camada que é praticamente a superficial..

De resto, muito bom esclarecimento

Quanto ás falhas...peço desculpa por falhar mais vezes do que todos gostariamos, mas é algo incontornavel...especialmente dado o facto que eu faço as previsões com umas 24h de antecendencia, e no mundo da convecção muito pode mudar nesse espaço de tempo.

Estou neste momento a  fazer uma estatistica relativa ás previsões, que começou em Março...estou a fazer com a ajuda do Rozzo, que é meteorologista e alem de fazer a estatistica avalia com toda a imparcialidade as previsões, permitindo uma revisão o mais correcta possivel.

Quando tiver uma base estatistica mais alargada publicarei os resultados...


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2014 às 15:19)

Boas..

Para amanhã poderemos ter alguns aguaceiros convectivos pelo NE..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma cut off aproxima-se desde W,com um lobo de forçamento dinamico em altura... uma massa de ar mais estavel avança sobre o litoral e boa parte da metade sul, enquanto que a NE permanece uma massa de ar mais instavel procedente de SE.

Tanto o GFS como o WRF colocam CAPE marginal até  400-800J/Kg, e a circulação de niveis médios associada ao vortice em altura deverá gerar shear igualmente marginal ( 15-20m/s de 0-6shear e até 30kts de 1-8km shear).

Há igualmente uma capping layer de ar seco aos 600hpa, que deverá filtrar os updrafts mais fracos, favorecendo algumas células de caracter disperso, que poderão gerar granizo ou mesmo um microburst.

As  condições  são condutivas a que surja uma ou outra célula organizada com risco de precipitação excessiva ou granizo...no entanto a falta de apoio dos modelos no que toca á iniciação convectiva indica que a convecção que surgir será demasiado dispersa ( provavelmente/essencialmente associada á orografia), pelo que não há confiança em colocar um nivel amarelo.







Cinzento
- Possbilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jun 2014 às 19:12)

stormy disse:


> Eu costumo ver os mapas do estofex modelmaps, eles teem o MLCAPE com base nos primeiros 30hpa ( aprox 500m), enquanto que o GFS dá o MLCAPE com base no 1ºkm.
> Eu costumo referir-me ao MLCAPE30 como SBCAPE, apesar de não ser 100% correcto, mas basicamente estamos a tratar de uma camada que é praticamente a superficial..
> 
> De resto, muito bom esclarecimento
> ...



O Rozzo é meteorologista


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jun 2014 às 02:31)

Este ano, as orvalhadas podem dar lugar às trovoadas.
Não me lembro de uma única noite de S. João que os balões fossem abrilhantados com actividade eléctrica nos céus.Zero. Alguém se lembra?
Pois bem, este ano , na noite mais longa do Porto, em que tanta gente “não é a única a olhar o céu”, haja relâmpagos “manjericados” , trovões em quadras soltas ,fogueiras de aguaceiro ocasional.
Há essa possibilidade. Logo se vê.
Seria a 1ª vez. Épico.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2014 às 02:58)

nimboestrato disse:


> Este ano, as orvalhadas podem dar lugar às trovoadas.
> Não me lembro de uma única noite de S. João que os balões fossem abrilhantados com actividade eléctrica nos céus.Zero. Alguém se lembra?
> Pois bem, este ano , na noite mais longa do Porto, em que tanta gente “não é a única a olhar o céu”, haja relâmpagos “manjericados” , trovões em quadras soltas ,fogueiras de aguaceiro ocasional.
> Há essa possibilidade. Logo se vê.
> Seria a 1ª vez. Épico.



Cá no S. João de Braga também nunca vi isso a acontecer, seria mesmo épico tanto observar o fogo de artifício como o voo dos balões enquanto os relâmpagos cruzavam os céus, mas acho que é pedir muito, no entanto a possibilidade está lá. 
A chuva é que seria uma chatice.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jun 2014 às 11:15)

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento!  Foi excelente!


----------



## Gongas (19 Jun 2014 às 11:24)

Ora ai está previsao fresquinha do IPMA, chuvinha para fim de semana,  nao acham estranho nao preverem trovoadas?

Previsão para sábado, 21.junho.2014

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando
de sudoeste, soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
no litoral durante a tarde
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 19 de junho de 2014 às 9:57 UTC


Previsão para domingo, 22.junho.2014

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Aguaceiros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 19 de junho de 2014 às 9:57 UTC


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jun 2014 às 12:09)

Gongas disse:


> Ora ai está previsao fresquinha do IPMA, chuvinha para fim de semana,  nao acham estranho nao preverem trovoadas?



No fim de semana ainda não há grandes condições para trovoadas mas na segunda e na terça vamos ter umas belas trovoadas a Norte e Centro.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jun 2014 às 16:23)

Os últimos posts foram apagados...

Por favor tentem manter-se on topic... aliás algum do conteúdo off topic manifestado por alguns membros era precisamente a pedir isso.

Obrigado.


----------



## stormy (19 Jun 2014 às 18:12)

Boas..

Para amanhã possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoadas pelo litoral centro e extremo norte..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma cut-off mantem-se estacionária a oeste, com uma vigorosa circulação em altura a afectar PT continental, levando a valores de shear apreciáveis.
Um lobo de forçamento dinamico afecta em especial o litoral W.

Á superficie ar instavel vindo de SE afecta o norte/nordeste, enquanto outra pluma de ar quente e humido começa a afectar o litoral oeste a partir da noite.

A advecção quente e o aquecimento diurno deverão gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE...talvez perto de 500J/Kg em alguns pontos..

Apesar do CAPE e dinamica marginais, uma pluma de ar seco aos 600-700hpa deverá afectar o território, procedente de uma região de subsidencia a W de Marrocos....esta camada limitará a ocorrencia de convecção dado que o CAPE modelado dificilmente será suficiente para a romper.

São portanto esperados apenas alguns aguaceiros....não se pode excluir que uma célula mais robusta consiga gerar precipitação forte e talvez granizo.

Durante a madrugada, junto ao litoral centro, haverá um reforço da circulação associada á chegada de uma massa de ar mais quente/frente quente...devido a isso poderá haver uma melhoria das condições dinamicas que favoreça células localmente mais fortes com capacidade de gerar rajadas fortes ou marginalmente severas...no entanto os modelos apontam para que a actividade fique na maioria bem a offshore...a situação será seguida e poderá haver um update.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de agauceiros ou trovoada


----------



## stormy (20 Jun 2014 às 17:23)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã podemos ter alguma actividade pontualemente mais intensa na região NW.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura a cut off a oeste aproxima-se momentaneamente, e uma pequena ondulação em altura afecta o norte e centro...associada a esta ondulação, um maximo de forçamento dinamico avança de sul para norte ao longo do litoral W, assim como uma região de fluxo intenso nos niveis médios e altos, com valores de shear apreciaveis ( 0-6km shear até 20-25m/s)

Á superficie, no seio do fluxo de S, uma pluma de ar mais humido avança para norte...a advecção + aquecimento diurno deverão gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE.

As condições dinamicas parecem assim  favoraveis á genese de células mais organizadas...os modelos colocam  algumas linhas a evoluir desde o litoral centro até á Galiza, a configuração linear favorece episódios pontuais de precipitação excessiva.


Apesar do CAPE pouco significativo,que limitará a extensão vertical das células, a presença de fluxo forte logo acima dos 900-800hpa e a turbulencia/forçamento associado á topografia poderão favorecer rajadas marginalmente severas.

Uma célula que consiga ser mais robusta poderá aproveitar melhor a dinamica/shear em altura poderá ser capaz de adquirir caracter supercelular, com risco mais eveidante  de granizo e rajadas .

Apesar da dinamica favravel, dado o CAPE não ser extraordinario, não há confiança para um nivel moderado.






Cinzento
-Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas ( risco marginal)
- Granizo ( risco marginal)


----------



## Candy (20 Jun 2014 às 18:44)

Stormy não sou leiga na matéria, apenas curiosa.

Nas imagens de radar do IPMA já se vê precipitação no mar, há algumas horas. O que se está a formar serão células que podem dar em trovoadas e a tal precipitação por vezes intensa? O seu movimento parece ser lento e tanto aumentam como diminuem. Como será a evolução? Será que vem para a zona de Peniche, litoral centro?

Abraço


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2014 às 01:36)

Candy disse:


> Stormy não sou leiga na matéria, apenas curiosa.
> 
> Nas imagens de radar do IPMA já se vê precipitação no mar, há algumas horas. O que se está a formar serão células que podem dar em trovoadas e a tal precipitação por vezes intensa? O seu movimento parece ser lento e tanto aumentam como diminuem. Como será a evolução? Será que vem para a zona de Peniche, litoral centro?
> 
> Abraço



Já passaram por ai algumas suponho, eu estive a ver o radar e houve tambem algumas estruturas fortes mas no oceano...observaram-se relampagos?

Agradeço o feedback


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2014 às 15:39)

Boas..

Para amanhã alguma atenção ao litoral centro e norte.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura a cut off a W move-se em loop, depois de avançar um pouco para NE, volta a deslizar para sul, enquanto que duas short waves orbitam a sua periferia leste e sul.

Á superficie uma area de baixa pressão mantem-se a oeste, com advecção quente e humida de SW...durante a tarde uma outra pluma de ar quente avança de SW, e origina-se um novo vortice secundario que depois entrará pelo território já durante a 2f.

Espera-se que durante a tarde o aquecimento diurno da massa de ar humida , em conjunto com o gradual arrefecimento dos niveis médios, gera valores de MLCAPE já mais sólidos, em torno aos 500-800J/Kg.

A presença das duas short waves/vort max em altura deverá  dinamizar o fluxo nos niveis altos e médios, assim como criar forçamento dinamico.

O shear gerado pela intensificação do fluxo em altura ( 0-6km shear ~15m/s  1-8km shear ~ 35kts) será favoravel á organização convectiva..

Durante o final da tarde, a diminuição da pressão na região sul relativamente é região norte deverá rodar o fluxo no litoral norte para S/SE...devido á manutenção da circulação de SSW em altura espera-se um aumento do shear rotacional, o que favorecerá alguma organização rotativa das células.

Os modelos de momento colocam algumas linhas de células a evoluir desde o vale do Tejo para norte, esta configuração aproximadamente paralela ao fluxo troposférico favorece fenomenos de training com risco de precipitação excessiva, dada a presença de bastante humidade em todo o perfil vertical.

As células mais robustas aproveitarão melhor o shear/dinamica em altura e poderá haver alguma organização em segmentos lineares ou mesmo uma ou outra supercélula discreta com risco de granizo, precipitação excessiva e em menor grau rajadas marginalmente severas.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas ( marginal)


----------



## icewoman (21 Jun 2014 às 15:42)

Boa tarde


Não sei se estou no tópico certo, mas aqui vai...
  Será que os mais entendidos na matéria podem dizer -me (caso seja possivel) como estará o tempo pelos Açores mais precisamente Sao Miguel, entre 9 Julho a 16 julho?

pergunto , apenas como ás vezes conseguem já "avistar" alguma depressão, a dirigir-se para aquela região, antecipadamente...


Obrigada desde já


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2014 às 23:24)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> Não sei se estou no tópico certo, mas aqui vai...
> ...



Julho?? Ainda é muito cedo para se ter uma ideia do que se vai passar, é ir acompanhado mais perto se verá.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jun 2014 às 10:05)

Bom dia, 

Olhando aos modelos nota-se uma tendencia nos modelos em colocar calor para o inicio de Julho sendo que essa subida seria gradual e para já seria com valor de temperatura máxima sem grandes extremos !


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jun 2014 às 10:21)

Lá para quarta-feira regressa a forte nortada para os sitios do costume.


----------



## stormy (22 Jun 2014 às 16:53)

Boas..

Quanto á previsão convectiva para amanhã, espera-se actividade pontualmente forte/marginalmente severa no litoral oeste e região sul.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura a cut off finalmente move-se para leste entrando no litoral centro.
A rodear o centro da circulação em altura, uma area de fluxo mais intenso ( potenciando shear) afecta o sul e o norte do território.

Á superficie uma area enlongada de baixa pressão entra tambem pelo território...uma massa de ar humido e quente envolve a depressão á superficie.

Durante o dia, com o aquecimento á sfc e a chegada do nucleo de ar frio em altura, o CAPE antigirá maximos proximos a 1000J/Kg.

*SUL/SUDOESTE*

*2f00h----2f15/18h*

Na região sul durante a primeira metade do dia teremos uma sinóptica interessante...
Antes da chegada do nucleo da cut-off  propriamente dito, um máximo secundario de vorticidade deverá avançar sobre a região, com um lobo de forçamento dinamico associado assim como um maximo de fluxo nos niveis médios e altos.

Á superficie, na extremidade sul da depressão que se aproxima desde o Atlantico, uma pluma de ar quente é direccionada para a região...interagindo com a area de melhor dinamica em altura.

Em resposta á intensificação do fluxo, valores de 0-6km shear entre 10 e 20m/s deverão ocorrer, assim como forçamento dinamico adequado á genese de varios focos convectivos.
O gradual arrefecimento dos niveis altos deverá, em conjunto com o ar energético á superficie, garantir pelo menos uns 500-800J/Kg de MLCAPE..

As condições parecem favoraveis a células com alguma organização...o shear não demasiado intenso deverá permitir alguns clusters com risco de precipitação excessiva e granizo.

Na dianteira desses clusters um ou outro segmento linear ou mesmo supercélula poderá gerar rajadas marginalmente severas e granizo pontualmente mais significativo....não se pode excluir uma tromba ou tornado breve.

Um nivel laranja é para já excluido essencialmente porque nem o CAPE nem o Shear se aparesentam em valores demasiado notaveis..

*LITORAL NORTE E CENTRO*

*2f10h----3f22h*

A cut off aproxima-se e entra pelo litoral centro durante o dia...
O shear devido á circulação na margem da cut off deverá ser mais expressivo a norte de Leiria/Coimbra, com valores até 10-15m/s entre a sfc e os 6km.

Á superficie uma depressão enlongada avança desde o atlantico e entra num eixo entre Lisboa e Viseu..ao longo do eixo central há um aumento da convergencia á superficie onde o fluxo roda de S para N ( wind shift line)...esta convergencia será acentuada pela topografia.

Espera-se que durante o dia se gerem valores de MLCAPE até 800-1000J/Kg com valores de TTindex até 50...dados os geopotenciais algo baixos e os valores de TT index moderados espera-se uma iniciação convectiva algo vigorosa e rápida logo durante a manhã..
Á tarde, a influencia da wind shift line, das brisas maritimas e da topografia deverá possibilitar a genese de varios clusters convectivos de movimento lento com risco de precipitação excessiva e granizo.

A norte de Leiria, a presença de mais shear deverá possibilitar células com ciclos de vida mais longos, e aqui há mais confiança na ocorrencia não só de precip forte/granizo mas tambem de microbursts.

A sul de Leiria até Setubal as células serão de caracter pulsante, mas mantenho um nivel amarelo marginal dado que pelo menos na fase de maturação algumas das células serão capazes de granizo e precipitação excessiva.

*No extremo Interior* os modelos projectam menos humidade á sfc, o que reduz o CAPE, pelo que a confiança num nivel amarelo é para já demasiado pouca.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Precipitação excessiva
- Granizo
- Microbursts ( marginal)


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Jun 2014 às 16:56)

stormy disse:


> Cinzento
> - Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
> 
> Amarelo
> ...




Onde esta o famoso mapa?


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jun 2014 às 20:04)

celia salta disse:


> Onde esta o famoso mapa?



Eu vejo o mapa .

Já agora em relação à dita previsão, e como se costuma dizer "pum, porta aviões ao fundo" foi mesmo ao lado.

*“Funnel cloud” sobre Alvor fotografada esta manhã por leitor do Sul Informação*


> Uma funnel cloud, ou seja, uma nuvem em forma de funil que, por não tocar o solo, não chega a tornar-se um tornado, foi esta manhã fotografada por um leitor do Sul Informação a pairar sobre a zona de Alvor, como a imagem mostra.
> 
> *Bruno Gonçalves, meteorologista amador responsável pelo site Meteofontes (e página de Facebook), confirmou, a pedido do Sul Informação, que, entre as «8h10 UTC e as 9h00 UTC» (ou seja, entre as 9h10 e as 10h00), o radar do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) registou, de facto, «uma célula a evoluir de Sul para Norte, até Monchique». No entanto, salientou, não se tratava «de uma célula muito intensa».*
> 
> ...



E já agora parabéns ao ecobcg que é citado no artigo .


----------



## andremak7 (23 Jun 2014 às 01:11)

É de mim ou o radar do ipma neste momento está a mostrar uma festa de células na zona sudoeste de Lisboa? 
Espero que amanhã aqui no litoral norte prometa algo do género


----------



## Stinger (23 Jun 2014 às 02:19)

Eu vejo é ali um frança uma celula gigantesca a dar festival luminoso


----------



## Candy (23 Jun 2014 às 02:33)

É impressão minha ou está a ficar tudo ali no mar mesmo em frente a Lisboa? 
Quando chegar a Peniche já vem fraquinho.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2014 às 08:19)

E eu vejo aqui um monte de Off Topic ....


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Jun 2014 às 10:52)

Bons dias .

Bom, as famosas trovoadas de Maio este ano vieram com um mês de atraso mas aí estão elas . Esta "cut-off" quase estacionária no continente tem trazido uns belos aguaceiros e trovoadas espalhados um pouco por todo o país...

A partir de 4ª feira parece que a mesma irá deslocar-se definitivamente para leste e iremos entrar num padrão típico de Verão, mas sem qualquer tipo de extremos em termos de temperatura: AA na sua posição normal, vigoroso (1030 hPa), embora um pouco mais a oeste que o que eventualmente se desejaria, pelo que a nortada irá ser uma constante a partir de 4ª feira. Nortada daquela desagradável...

E olhando um pouco mais para a frente, parece que o padrão é para ficar, sem grande motivos de interesse e sem grandes "calores". Claro, exceção feita aos sítios do costume (interior e Algarve).

A ver vamos o que nos reserva Julho, mas para já o final de Junho e princípio de Julho prometem muita nortada e temperaturas bem abaixo dos 30 no litoral oeste...


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2014 às 14:28)

Boas tardes...

Para amanhã, mais um dia activo em boa parte do território...

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura a cut-off move-se para o interior da Peninsula...do lado oeste uma região de fluxo mais forte na periferia do nucleo deverá induzir algum shear..

Uma região de subsidencia em altura afecta tambem PT continental, colocando alguma dificuldade á iniciação convectiva....isto poderá ser favoravel no sentido em que assim haverá mais acumulação de energia ( temperaura e evapotranspiração) á superficie, favorecendo iniciação mais robusta/explosiva durante a tarde.

Á superficie um campo depressionário coloca-se igualmente próximo ao centro de Espanha, embebido numa massa de ar humido que circula desde o Mediterraneo, Sul de França, Biscaia e entra pela Galiza/Portugal..

O aquecimento diurno, a evapotranspiração da precipitação de hoje e a presença de ar frio/baixos geopotenciais em altura deverá garantir uma atmosfera bastante instavel com valores de CAPE máximo até 800-1200J/Kg e TTindex até 55.

A presença de algum shear ( 0-6km shear 10-15m/s e 1-8km  shear 25-40kts) deverá favorecer células de ciclo de vida mais longos e alguma organização...
As células surgirão tendencialmente ao longo da frente de brisa maritima á tarde e nos terrenos montanhosos, e o fluxo de norte em altura deverá organizar as células em clusters ou segmentos lineares com movimento para sul...as células mais activas terão capacidade de gerar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas marginalmente severas.

Especialmente ao longo da frente de brisa mas tambem de deformações do fluxo devido á topografia, deverá  surgir alguma helicidade entre os 0 e os 3km com possibilidade de genese de estruturas supercelulares com risco uma tromba ou tornado.

Para já as condições não parecem propicias a um nivel laranja essencialmente devido ao facto do shear não ser suficiente para garantir sem duvidas a ocorrencia de estruturas mais agressivas...no entanto há condições borderline numa area entre a região da serra da Freita e o vale do Tejo, onde parece haver uma conjugação mais favoravel de CAPE+Shear que poderá assitir á genese de um ou dois bow echoes capazes de gerar granizo severo, precipiatçaõ excessiva,  rajadas pontualmente severas e talvez uma tromba/tornado breve...







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Precipitação excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas
- Tromba/Tornado ( risco marginal)


----------



## Gongas (23 Jun 2014 às 19:28)

alguem arrisca uma previsao para a noite de Sao Joao na Figueira da Foz??


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2014 às 21:00)

alentejano disse:


> nao! nao e normal em finais de Junho chover copiosamente as temperaturas mal passarem os 20 graus


 * "A chuva de S. João, bebe o vinho e come o pão."*

Trata-se de uma situação sinóptica pouco habitual (mas não se pode dizer rara) já para esta época do ano; tal terá a haver com o enfraquecimento do anticiclone dos Açores e a formação de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude a oeste da Península Ibérica, quando o mais vulgar seria termos já o anticiclone dos Açores a oeste ou noroeste da Península e o surgimento de baixas pressões térmicas durante o período diurno no interior da Península Ibérica. As temperatuas hoje estão realmente por aqui muito abaixo do que é normal para o final de Junho.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2014 às 21:16)

Opá o que eu me farto de rir com isto  

E o mais engraçado é que até ao dia 21 considerando o periodo de 21 maio a 21 junho até estamos acima da média, e atenção que a ultima decada de Maio foi bem abaixo da média.
Em resumo considerando somente Junho estamos bem acima da média, mas pronto 2/3 dias assim e começa a choraminguice de que isto não normal !
Mas pronto a partir de Quarta chega o sol !


----------



## 1337 (23 Jun 2014 às 21:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Opá o que eu me farto de rir com isto
> 
> E o mais engraçado é que até ao dia 21 considerando o periodo de 21 maio a 21 junho até estamos acima da média, e atenção que a ultima decada de Maio foi bem abaixo da média.
> Em resumo considerando somente Junho estamos bem acima da média, mas pronto 2/3 dias assim e começa a choraminguice de que isto não normal !
> Mas pronto a partir de Quarta chega o sol !



Típico povo português, Na Europa central este tempo é o prato do dia e não se queixam, só mesmo neste país


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2014 às 22:04)

A sabedoria popular vem dar razão aos que se queixam da chuva neste tempo:
«Chuva de S. João tira o vinho, o azeite e não dá pão»


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2014 às 22:52)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A sabedoria popular vem dar razão aos que se queixam da chuva neste tempo:
> «Chuva de S. João tira o vinho, o azeite e não dá pão»



Daria se o mês estivesse a ser chuvoso/muito chuvoso. O que não é o caso.

O mais ridículo, para os que se queixam da chuva, é que Junho segue seco e deve acabar abaixo do normal.

O normal para Junho, no território nacional, são 32,2mm.

Portanto, mais um tiro no pé.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jun 2014 às 23:05)

AnDré disse:


> Daria se o mês estivesse a ser chuvoso/muito chuvoso. O que não é o caso.
> 
> O mais ridículo, para os que se queixam da chuva, é que Junho segue seco e deve acabar abaixo do normal.
> 
> ...



E em temperatura até pode acabar acima da média, apesar do enorme desespero que perdura em terras alentejanas ou será em terras do saahara 

EDIT: Para quem não percebeu, eu explico: existem algumas pessoas todas elas alentejanas que estão intrigadas com este tempo em pleno Junho, e que acham extremamente fora do normal. Pois bem Beja tem uma média de cerca de 30º em Junho, mas tem um extremo absolutos de 45ºC, ou seja está condicionada a grande flutuação de temperaturas, isto tal como em Junho. Portanto é tanto normal em Junho haver 4/5 dias extremamente quentes como 4/5 dias extremamente mais frescos.
Beja tem uma média de 13,1 mm e um extremos de 40,4 mm, o que mostra claramente que este mês pode ser bastante variável.
As terras do saahara são terras extremamente quentes e secas, onde impera em pelo menos 2/3 do ano temperaturas acima dos 40ºC e ausencia de precipitação na maior parte do ano. Alguns membros alentejanos fazem parecer que isto de chover em finais de Maio e sobretudo agora em Junho é algo surreal e não de acordo com o própria variabilidade do clima.

Não responderei a ninguém .....


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 00:05)

alentejano disse:


> nao! nao e normal em finais de Junho chover copiosamente as temperaturas mal passarem os 20 graus


 * "A chuva de S. João, bebe o vinho e come o pão."*

Se alguém não conseguiu ler o que escrevi na mensagem anterior, então escrevo novamente: "As temperatu*r*as *hoje* estão realmente por aqui muito abaixo do que é normal para o final de Junho."

Explico melhor: o dia de hoje teve 24 horas (não confundam um dia com um mês, porque um mês tem 24 horas vezes o número de dias); pronto, agora acho que já perceberam o que eu escrevi... Ah, já agora explico que o exemplo também se aplica para a precipitação.



Aurélio disse:


> Pois bem *Beja* tem uma média de cerca de 30º em Junho, mas tem um extremo absolutos de 45ºC, ou seja está condicionada a grande flutuação de temperaturas, isto tal como em Junho. Portanto é tanto normal em Junho haver 4/5 dias extremamente quentes como 4/5 dias extremamente mais frescos.



É preciso ter uma enorme paciência para aceitar que o clima de Estremoz é igual ao clima de Beja, a mais de 120 quilómetros de distância... nem vale a pena dizer mais nada.

*OFF Topic*

Ao contrário do que alguém possa pensar, jamais deixarei de emitir as minhas opiniões no Fórum. *Simplesmente não ofendo ninguém nem utilizo determinada retórica. *



Aurélio disse:


> E em temperatura até pode acabar acima da média, *apesar do enorme desespero que perdura em terras alentejanas* ou será em terras do saahara





Aurélio disse:


> *Para quem não percebeu, eu explico: existem algumas pessoas todas elas alentejanas que estão intrigadas com este tempo em pleno Junho, e que acham extremamente fora do normal.*



Também não me sirvo do próprio Fórum para tratar tão mal os portugueses que não sejam do Algarve. 

*Fim do OFF Topic*



1337 disse:


> Típico povo português, Na Europa central este tempo é o prato do dia e não se queixam, só mesmo neste país



O meu caro amigo sabe perfeitamente que está a misturar dois climas diferentes... nada a dizer.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2014 às 01:06)

Entretanto até final do mês e depois de amanhã preve-se uma ligeira subida da temperaturas até valores de temperatura máxima algo mais próximos dos normais !


----------



## 1337 (24 Jun 2014 às 01:18)

O meu caro amigo sabe perfeitamente que está a misturar dois climas diferentes... nada a dizer.[/QUOTE]


Não confundo climas não senhor, até aqui as temperaturas estiveram sempre acima da média, e tanto choro por causa da chuva, neste mês tenho cerca de 60 mm de média e o mês ainda só vai com 38 mm. Ai meu Deus que o verão desapareceu


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Jun 2014 às 01:59)

Boa noite! Que podemos esperar a partir de terça (hoje) até ao inicio de Julho. 
Agradecido


----------



## LuisFilipe (24 Jun 2014 às 02:47)

bem, para vir esta nortada toda que ai vem, mais valia continuar a chuva..


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Jun 2014 às 02:50)

Nortada?!  Venha a chuva e as trovoadas


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2014 às 03:17)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Que podemos esperar a partir de terça (hoje) até ao inicio de Julho.
> Agradecido



basicamente é isso que já disseram, tirando hoje que pode ocorrer umas trovoadas por todo o pais e na quarta que ainda possa cair alguns aguaceiros fracos no norte e centro do pais, vem ai nortada


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2014 às 09:00)

Bom dia, nada de novo no que toca aos modelos, as temperaturas até final do mês andarão na ordem dos 28/29 no máximo no interior e mais baixas no litoral, sendo que pelo menos até dia 8 Julho não deverão fugir muito desses valores. Existe uma certa tendencia para que no final do periodo de previsão o AA se desloque um pouco para leste fazendo as temperaturas subir.

-----
Normais climatológicas em algumas cidades alentejanas: Periodo 81-2010 (Tmax e Precipitação)
- Beja: 29,9 ºC com prec: 13,1 mm (extremo 40,4 mm);
- Evora: 27,9 ºC com prec: 16,5 mm (extremo 37,2 mm);
- Portalegre: 26,8 ºC com prec: 24,6 mm (extremo 39,3 mm);

O Alentejo é muito mais do que uma terrinha, colocado entre Evora e Portalegre, e estas normais mostram que o normal é não estarmos com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC a maior parte do mês !

Parece que o André terá que arranjar ainda mais dados ...looolll

Agradeço que se termine com esta conversa de fantochada de uma vez .... pois já toda a gente percebeu quem tem razão e quem não tem !
O André e eu assim o demonstrámos, temos pena


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2014 às 09:13)

Aurélio disse:


> *O Alentejo é muito mais do que uma terrinha, colocado entre Evora e Portalegre*



Pois, ocupa um terço do país 



Aurélio disse:


> *Agradeço que se termine com esta conversa de fantochada de uma vez ....* pois já toda a gente percebeu quem tem razão e quem não tem !



Bem pode terminar a sua fantochada


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Jun 2014 às 10:22)

Bons dias . Anda animado isto por aqui .

Bom, olhando ao panorama de tendências que os principais modelos nos mostram, e como o Aurélio referiu, iremos entrar num período de tempo estável mas algo fresco (pelo menos no litoral oeste). AA no Atlântico, mas um pouco a oeste da sua posição mais normal nos Açores, portanto mais afastado do continente, pelo que nortada, muita nortada, desagradável, é o que será de esperar pelo menos na próxima semana e meia. Amantes de wind e kite surf, preparem-se . Amantes de surf (eu incluído), melhores dias virão...

A partir do início de Julho começam as divergências entre os modelos, mas nenhum deles aponta para um aproximar do AA da P.I., portanto calor como aquele que tivemos na semana dos feriados em Junho nem vê-lo...

Bom, o Verão ainda agora começou, Julho ainda terá muito para dar, e isto para não falar em Agosto e Setembro . Mas tenho um feeling que se este tempo "fresco" prolongar-se muito por Julho dentro, a balança terá de equilibrar mais tarde ou mais cedo e poderemos ter um Agosto muito quente mas isto são apenas feelings pessoais .


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2014 às 10:41)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias . Anda animado isto por aqui .
> 
> Bom, olhando ao panorama de tendências que os principais modelos nos mostram, e como o Aurélio referiu, iremos entrar num período de tempo estável mas algo fresco (pelo menos no litoral oeste). AA no Atlântico, mas um pouco a oeste da sua posição mais normal nos Açores, portanto mais afastado do continente, pelo que nortada, muita nortada, desagradável, é o que será de esperar pelo menos na próxima semana e meia. Amantes de wind e kite surf, preparem-se . Amantes de surf (eu incluído), melhores dias virão...
> 
> ...



Eu pessoalmente acredito nas teorias da compensação que a nossa meteorologia tende a colocar,  e este ano parece ser um ano, refirindo-me ao Verão em que depois de um mês de Junho com grande variabilidade climática, penso que podemos ter uma primeira metade de Julho mais fresca e posteriomente uma 2ª metade escaldante e um mês de Agosto mais estável e mais quente !
Mas isso é o que leio dos modelos em certa parte e outra é um certo feeling, pois nenhum modelo indica um Verão com temperaturas abaixo da média ...
Mas isto agora já estamos entrando no campo das previsões sazonais e por isso deixemos isso para o tópico adequado !


----------



## Zapiao (24 Jun 2014 às 20:43)

Mais um tiro no pé do IPMA, nem chuva, nem granizo, nem vento e nem trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2014 às 20:46)

Amanhã e depois os mapas do IPMA sugerem um verdadeiro dia de Junho com as temperaturas máximas perfeitamente na média, faltando ali uns 3ºC em Beja.
Pois é .....


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2014 às 09:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Mais um tiro no pé do IPMA, nem chuva, nem granizo, nem vento e nem trovoada.



???

O país não é só Coimbra,  a previsão do IPMA até esteve bem nestes dois dias.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jun 2014 às 09:56)

Boas, 

Olhando para os modelos a partir de agora nem chuva nem calor, com tempo mais fresco do que normal em cerca de 2/3ºC, e assim vai continuar de acordo com os modelos nos proximos 10/15 dias ....

Há-de para depois vir calor á parva na 2ª metade


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2014 às 17:39)

O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental continuará a estar influenciado pela passagem de sistemas frontais pelo noroeste da Península, em fase de dissipação, favorecendo a entrada de nebulosidade e a ocorrência de episódios de precipitação ao longo desta semana, no litoral oeste. As temperaturas do ar permanecem hoje ainda relativamente baixas para esta época do ano, nomeadamente nas regiões do interior (onde as máximas estão 5/7 ºC abaixo do normal), embora haja uma tendência para uma ligeira subida nos próximos dias.
Entretanto, esta tarde mantêm-se ainda alguns focos de instabilidade nas regiões do interior norte e centro, podendo ocasionalmente dar origem a algum aguaceiro disperso.


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Jun 2014 às 19:02)

Gerofil disse:


> O estado do tempo em Portugal Continental continuará a estar influenciado pela passagem de sistemas frontais pelo noroeste da Península, em fase de dissipação, favorecendo a entrada de nebulosidade e a ocorrência de episódios de precipitação ao longo desta semana, no litoral oeste. As temperaturas do ar permanecem hoje ainda relativamente baixas para esta época do ano, nomeadamente nas regiões do interior (onde as máximas estão 5/7 ºC abaixo do normal), embora haja uma tendência para uma ligeira subida nos próximos dias.
> Entretanto, esta tarde mantêm-se ainda alguns focos de instabilidade nas regiões do interior norte e centro, podendo ocasionalmente dar origem a algum aguaceiro disperso.



Exatamente... Olhando aos principais modelos e às várias runs que têm vindo a sair, arriscaria dizer que a primeira quinzena de Julho vai ser "fresca" e com muita nortada sinótica à mistura, muito devido ao facto do AA situar-se um pouco mais a oeste/sudoeste da sua posição mais normal de Verão, não se estendendo em crista até à P.I., possibilitando a chegada de "restos" de frentes pelo extremo noroeste do continente... Manhãs muito nubladas pelo litoral oeste poderão ser uma constante... Pelo menos este cenário parece quase certo para o final de Junho e primeira semana de Julho (próxima semana).

Portanto, das duas uma: ou a segunda quinzena de Julho compensa esta "frescura" ou então será Agosto a levar com todo o calor em cima . Ou... pode até vir a ser um Verão mais fresco que o normal, quem sabe? Só mesmo ir acompanhando os modelos .


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jun 2014 às 19:38)

Os modelos indicam uma recuperação gradual nas temperaturas que no dia de hoje estão entre 3 a 5º C abaixo da média, mais evidente nas regiões do interior. Face ás previsões e de acordo com estas run das 12h, parece que poderá vir a aquecer um pouco mais do que o modelado de manhã.
Vamos acompanhando as tendências dos modelos !

Perdão essa recuperação acontecerá essencialmente após começar o mês, porque face ao dia de hoje, poucas alterações teremos nos proximos só mesmo ali após as 144 horas que isto pode começar a aquecer algo mais !


----------



## blade (25 Jun 2014 às 19:51)

Atenção! Parece que o ecmwf tem uma palavra a dizer! Porque se a depressão de julho vai entrar mais para este de espanha e assim o AA pode se instalar e poderá fazer toda a diferença! tantas depressões como uns modelos colocam a entrar também me parece pouco provável


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Jun 2014 às 19:52)

Não teremos subida significativa dos valores da temperatura, nem grande mudança no estado do tempo, relativamente ao que tem estado. Céu com poucas nuvens e ligeira subida da temperatura, mais acentuada no Alentejo e Algarve.
A norte e litoral centro, os dias serão frescos, alternando com alguma nebulosidade, em especial no fim do dia de sexta e sábado, onde irá ocorrer precipitação fraca no Minho, Douro e Beira Litoral.
Antevendo a próxima semana, não se prevêem dias de tempo quente...


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Jun 2014 às 10:31)

Alguma discrepância nos modelos para os primeiros dias de(2-4) julho. O GFS a meter depressões e SF a atingirem-nos, o ECM mantêm as B mais a norte (tempo mais de praia). 
Qual dos modelos terá razão.

infelizmente não estou a conseguir meter imagens.

abc


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jun 2014 às 10:43)

c.bernardino disse:


> Alguma discrepância nos modelos para os primeiros dias de(2-4) julho. O GFS a meter depressões e SF a atingirem-nos, o ECM mantêm as B mais a norte (tempo mais de praia).
> Qual dos modelos terá razão.
> 
> infelizmente não estou a conseguir meter imagens.
> ...



Eu acredito mais no que o ensemble do ECMWF diz a partir de 1 Julho, uma espécie de "meio termo" entre a operacional respetiva e o GFS. A nortada parece que irá continuar a ser uma constante, pelo que tempo de praia talvez, mas não muito agradável, pelo menos no litoral oeste...

Até lá, a "frescura" que tem caracterizado estes últimos 2 dias irá manter-se... Final de Junho fresco este...


----------



## comentador (27 Jun 2014 às 10:56)

Bom dia a todos!!

Não sou leigo na matéria, apenas deixo a minha opinião pessoal. Em Abril, maio e junho, tivemos as 1ªs quinzenas com tempo mais quente e as 2ªs com tempo mais fresco e instável, ou seja, tenho reparado que tem chovido em todos os Quartos Minguantes da Lua e calor nos quartos crescentes e Luas Cheias. Se esta tendência se mantiver, teremos calor lá para meados de Julho, para depois refrescar e quem sabe até chover. Lembro-me do verão de 2006 em que choveu em todos os minguantes da Lua! A ver vamos se assim será. Foi apenas uma opinião pessoal, sem bases e nem fundamentações científicas. Bom acompanhamento a todos e um bom Verão de 2014. Para mim, vai tempo para todos os gostos!!!


----------



## james (27 Jun 2014 às 16:19)

Boa tarde ,

Nos próximos dias      está prevista precipitação , com alguma relevância para a época do ano , em especial no Litoral Norte .


----------



## stormy (27 Jun 2014 às 16:55)

Boas..

Para amanhã poderemos ter alguma actividade convectiva no norte/NE..

*Analise/Sinóptica*
Em altura uma vigorosa short wave cruza a Galiza...forte shear e forçamento dinamico acompanham o sector E da perturbação.

Á superficie uma pluma de ar subtropical avança desde o Atlantico..

Durante a tarde o aquecimento diurno + advecção quente deverão gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de SBCAPE.

Com perfis de shear fortes e unidireccionais, CAPE fraco e forçamento razoavel, deverão gerar-se alguns focos convectivos, provavelmente de topos baixos e não electrificados..com aguaceiros pontualmente modearados dado o caracter humido da massa de ar.

Não se pode excluir, dado o forte fluxo/shear nos niveis médios, que alguma estrutura em arco se gere, associada a uma célula mais intensa, e gere rajadas fortes ou marginalmente severas.

A falta de CAPE limita no entanto a confiança num nivel amarelo.







Cinzento
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros ou trovoada


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2014 às 16:55)

Até meio da próxima semana muita nortada e tempo ameno é aquilo que se espera por aqui, claro que ao sol estará calor, fora dele estará fresco a temperado, vamos lá ver quanto tempo este tipo de situação dura, conheço verões em que foram quase todo ele assim com ligeiras pausas de calor extremo .


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2014 às 02:01)

para quarta está interessante   , ainda falta uns dias vamos ver


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jun 2014 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos depois de alguma frescura a norte e centro, existe uma certa tendencia nos modelos para começarem a injectar mais calor lá para meados de 6 a 8 Julho.
É certo que tem sido uma tendência adiada sempre por alguns dias, mas parece clara essa tendência para mim.
Desconfio que lá para metade do mês teremos uma onda de calor !


----------



## comentador (28 Jun 2014 às 14:22)

Claro que vem calor, esperem só a Lua aproximar-se da fase Lua Cheia e ele estará aí, para depois o minguante, uí uí uí, mais não digo!!!


----------



## james (28 Jun 2014 às 15:43)

comentador disse:


> Claro que vem calor, esperem só a Lua aproximar-se da fase Lua Cheia e ele estará aí, para depois o minguante, uí uí uí, mais não digo!!!




E o IPMA , na sua previsao mensal , fala na possibilidade de precipitacao acima da media na primeira metade da segunda quinzena de julho .


----------



## vitamos (28 Jun 2014 às 16:10)

comentador disse:


> Claro que vem calor, esperem só a Lua aproximar-se da fase Lua Cheia e ele estará aí, para depois o minguante, uí uí uí, mais não digo!!!



Basear previsãos nas fases da lua, pode até ser um hobby, mas não deixa de ser a forma menos científica de se fazer uma previsão meteorológica.

A lua cheia trará calor aqui é? E em Espanha? E em Itália? Trará calor globalmente? No hemisfério norte? E quantas luas cheias é que já houve sem calor no Verão?


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2014 às 16:51)

comentador disse:


> Claro que vem calor, esperem só a Lua aproximar-se da fase Lua Cheia e ele estará aí, para depois o minguante, uí uí uí, mais não digo!!!





vitamos disse:


> Basear previsãos nas fases da lua, pode até ser um hobby, mas não deixa de ser a forma menos científica de se fazer uma previsão meteorológica.



Interessante a discussão que já aqui se teve sobre as influências da Lua e do Sol. Quem quiser fazer a discussão dessa relação pode seguir o link abaixo, deixando este tópico apenas para previsões:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/influencias-da-lua-do-sol-708.html


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2014 às 00:50)

MetOffice

O estado do tempo em Portugal continua a estar condicionado pela persistência da corrente de oeste sobre todo o território do continente. Esta situação, que os modelos numéricos preveem que se irá prolongar ao longo de toda a próxima semana, traduzir-se-á pela continuação de tempo relativamente fresco para esta época do ano, com temperaturas máximas iguais ou inferiores à média.
Esta situação sinóptica pouco habitual para esta época do ano, em que o anticiclone dos Açores se posiciona mais perto do Arquipélago dos Açores e não tem uma crista ou cunha para leste ou nordeste, possibilita que baixas pressões formadas no Atlântico se aproximem do Noroeste da Península Ibérica; são estas baixas pressões, com os seus respectivos sistemas frontais associados, que favorecerão a persistência de tempo instável nas regiões do norte e centro, nomeadamente com a ocorrência de nebulosidade e de precipitação, tanto nas regiões do litoral como do interior norte e centro, bem como a persistência de vento do quadrante oeste e temperaturas relativamente mais baixas que o normal para esta época do ano.
Estas condições meteorológicas apresentam-se pouco habituais se considerado o tempo da sua persistência.


----------



## beachboy30 (30 Jun 2014 às 11:20)

Bons dias .

Bom, esta semana vai ser novamente uma semana algo atípica para esta altura do ano, com o AA mais a oeste da sua posição normal de Verão (algo que já aconteceu na última semana), permitindo a entrada de "restos" de superfícies frontais/depressões pelo NW da P.I.. A nortada será uma constante, nada bom para os amantes de praia no litoral oeste...

No entanto, a partir da próxima semana, praticamente todos os modelos parecem querer mudar o padrão: AA a aproximar-se finalmente da P.I., na sua posição de "bloqueio", algo talvez semelhante ao que tivemos na semana do Santo António em Junho e se assim for poderá ser de esperar temperaturas muito elevadas, quiçá mais elevadas do que essa semana das festas de Lisboa (pois já estamos mais "dentro" do período de Verão).

Enfim, ainda falta muito tempo, vamos acompanhando. Certo é que este padrão fresco não poderia durar muito tempo... . Enfim, nada de anormal se vier um episódio de calor mais intenso...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jun 2014 às 12:06)

Parece que a partir de sexta-feira vem o tempo de Verão finalmente


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (30 Jun 2014 às 20:20)

Semana com alguma precipitação.
Na próxima noite e madrugada no Norte e Litoral Centro. 
A partir de quarta teremos subida de temperatura, mas poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior Norte e Centro.
Sábado um dia mais soalheiro, mas descida da temperatura no litoral e Domingo, poderá cair precipitação fraca novamente no litoral norte e centro. 
A partir de 07-07 o tempo estável e subida significativa da temperatura.


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Jun 2014 às 20:46)

Manditu disse:


> Semana com alguma precipitação.
> Na próxima noite e madrugada no Norte e Litoral Centro.
> A partir de quarta teremos subida de temperatura, mas poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior Norte e Centro.
> Sábado um dia mais soalheiro, mas descida da temperatura no litoral e Domingo, poderá cair precipitação fraca novamente no litoral norte e centro.
> ...




boas e esse tempo estavel e para ficar, ou é so por uns dias???


----------



## alentejano (30 Jun 2014 às 20:53)

Manditu disse:


> Semana com alguma precipitação.
> Na próxima noite e madrugada no Norte e Litoral Centro.
> A partir de quarta teremos subida de temperatura, mas poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior Norte e Centro.
> Sábado um dia mais soalheiro, mas descida da temperatura no litoral e Domingo, poderá cair precipitação fraca novamente no litoral norte e centro.
> ...



Parabéns pelos teus vídeos muito bem feitos e bastante esclarecedores! É com prazer que os vejo!


----------



## alentejano (30 Jun 2014 às 20:54)

celia salta disse:


> boas e esse tempo estavel e para ficar, ou é so por uns dias???



Espero que seja!...................já não há paciencia para este tempo fresco!.......queremos sol e calor!


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jun 2014 às 21:55)

alentejano disse:


> Espero que seja!...................já não há paciencia para este tempo fresco!.......queremos sol e calor!



Não tens nada mais interessante para dizer, sei lá comentar uns modelos e tal por exemplo, dizer a temperatura que está, se as alentejanas de Estremoz são bonitas, se a comida é boa ...
Digo isto porque qualquer que seja o tópico dizes sempre a mesma coisa 

Espera aí que vou ver se existe algo interessante para ti ...

EDIT: Lamento mas fui consultar os modelos e parece que o calor desejado por ti continua a ser adiado, isto vai continuar fresquinho por essas bandas e bem bom por aqui !
Neste momento nenhum modelo dá 40ºC para Portugal nos próximos 10 dias, mas é uma questão de tempo .. tem paciência


----------



## supercell (30 Jun 2014 às 22:54)

alentejano disse:


> Espero que seja!...................já não há paciencia para este tempo fresco!.......queremos sol e calor!



Será que é esse calor que o país quer? 
Será que é incêndios e dias abafados em que não se pode mexer uma palha que todos desejamos?
Nem 8 nem 80, é certo que as temperaturas não têm andado altas, mas será que uns 25ºC não chegam bem? 
Será que é preciso trazer marrocos para o interior alentejano? 
Tudo o que agrave a desertificação para mim não é bem vindo... Portanto essas temperatuas de 40 e tal graus que esperem...

Os anos não são todos iguais e ainda agora começou o Verão!!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jul 2014 às 00:13)

alentejano disse:


> Espero que seja!...................já não há paciencia para este tempo fresco!.......queremos sol e calor!



Olha o GFS acaba que dar uma Iso 28 ali entre as 216 e as 264 horas. Isso é que era, nem se precisava meter os frangos e as sardinhas a assar. Teria-se 44/45ºC nas calmas. Isso é que era não .... alentejano


----------



## Zapiao (1 Jul 2014 às 00:32)

Só vejo 28ºC maximo


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jul 2014 às 00:47)

Zapiao disse:


> Só vejo 28ºC maximo



 O mapa que mostrei é a ISO, sendo que com uma ISO 28 terias acima dos 40ºC na maior parte do país


----------



## Zapiao (1 Jul 2014 às 00:49)

Aurélio disse:


> O mapa que mostrei é a ISO, sendo que com uma ISO 28 terias acima dos 40ºC na maior parte do país



Nao acredito muito mas tá bem


----------



## CptRena (1 Jul 2014 às 03:21)

Aurélio disse:


> O mapa que mostrei é a ISO, sendo que com uma ISO 28 terias acima dos 40ºC na maior parte do país





Zapiao disse:


> Nao acredito muito mas tá bem




Nestes casos de altas temperaturas a 850hPa, combinadas com regimes de subsidência e corrente de leste, é sinónimo de grelhador ligado em PT Cont.

Porque o ar ao descer sofre compressão adiabática e por isso aquece. Para além disso com a corrente de leste, o ar chega a PT seco e aquecido pelo efeito Foehn (também por compressão adiabática).


----------

